# Planung + Tipps zum Anlegen eines neuen Naturnahen Teichs



## janfo (11. Dez. 2021)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich habe vor nächstes Jahr einen Naturnahen Teich im Garten zu bauen.
Zu meinen Vorstellungen:

Die Fläche soll ca. 7qm betragen (3,5m x 2,5m). 2/3 der Fläche soll Flachwasserzone sein.
Der Teich soll mit EPDM-Folie + Vlies (evtl. auch auf die Folie) ausgelegt werden
Die Flachwasser/Sumpfzone soll sich nach einer Richtung ausdehnen, während die Seite, die nahe der Terrasse ist ein steileres Ufer bekommt.
In den Teich sollen keine Fische hineinkommen.
In die Sumpfzone und Flachwasserzone sollen heimische Pflanzen eingesetzt werden.
Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten, keine Bäume/Sträucher in der Nähe.
Da die Terrasse angrenzt, die mit einem Glasdach überdacht ist, hatte ich vor das Regenwasser was dort abfließt in den Teich zu leiten (Regenfallrohr etc. ist schon dort). Gibt es da Bedenken oder kann ich das bedenkenlos tun? Die Glasfläche wird jedes Jahr gereinigt um eventuelle Nährstoffeinträge o.Ä. zu vermeiden.
Als Substrat wollte ich ein Lehm/Sand Gemisch verwenden, keinen Kies. Möglichst Nährstoffarm.
Es soll keine Technik zum Einsatz kommen.

Ich habe vor einen Uferwall zu bauen, an den dann eine Sumpfzone anschließt (ca. 20-50cm breit), die Folie soll bis an den Rand der Sumpfzone reichen und von dort dann senkrecht nach oben stehen und mit Holz/Steinen oder ähnlichem abgedeckt werden um keine sichtbare Folie zu haben.

Gibt es Tipps was ich zu beachten habe? Insbesondere was den Übergang zwischen Uferzone und Garten angeht (Stichwort: Kapillarsperre)
Ist die Größe ausreichend (ich weiß er ist recht klein)? Welche Pflanzen könnt ihr empfehlen? Wie dick muss das Substrat sein? 10cm?


Vielen Dank schonmal vorab für alle Tipps!

lg Jan


----------



## samorai (11. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Jan! 

Erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. 
Sollen auch Fische rein? 

Bin mir gar nicht sicher ob das Wasser durch den Ufergraben ohne eigenen Antrieb geht. 
Also das Wasser sucht sich immer den leichten Weg aus. 
Pflanzen :alles geht auf minus 10cm.


----------



## Lion (12. Dez. 2021)

janfo schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
> 
> Die Fläche soll ca. 7qm betragen (3,5m x 2,5m).


*welche Tiefe ist vorgesehen ?*



janfo schrieb:


> Der Teich soll mit EPDM-Folie + Vlies ausgelegt werden


*evtl. ein Schutzvlies gegen Tiere hinzufügen.*



janfo schrieb:


> In den Teich sollen keine Fische hineinkommen.


*bitte absolut keine Fische einsetzen, danke !*



janfo schrieb:


> Da die Terrasse angrenzt, die mit einem Glasdach überdacht ist, hatte ich vor das Regenwasser was dort abfließt in den Teich zu leiten (Regenfallrohr etc. ist schon dort). Gibt es da Bedenken oder kann ich das bedenkenlos tun? Die Glasfläche wird jedes Jahr gereinigt um eventuelle Nährstoffeinträge o.Ä. zu vermeiden.


*hier würde ich eine Möglichkeit einbauen, dass Du jeweils bestimmen kannst, wann dieses Wasser in den
Teich eingeleitet wird und wann nicht. 
Nach mehreren trockenen Tagen ist der erste Regen und Dächer meistens verdreckt und so kannst du das erste Regen–Wasser in den Abfluss leiten und sobald das Wasser sauber ist, kannst du es, falls nötig, in den Teich leiten.
Hier müsstest Du auch evtl. über einen Überlauf am Teich denken.*



janfo schrieb:


> lg Jan



Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## janfo (12. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Ron und Léon,

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!

Ja, wie geschrieben will ich keine Tiere aktiv ansiedeln. Alles was von allein kommt darf gerne bleiben 
Gute Idee mit der Umleitung des Regenwassers, das lässt sich umsetzen, werde ich so machen!
Ich habe mal eine Skizze angehängt wie ich es mir in etwa vorstelle.

Der Überlauf wäre quasi der Uferwall (der allerdings nicht zu allen seiten des Teiches überlaufen soll, an manchen Stellen würde ich ihn etwas höher gestalten) Auf der Rechten Seite der Skizze wäre die Terrasse, der Uferwall müsste niedriger sein als das Niveau des Erdbodens unter der Terasse, damit es in die Richtung auch nicht überläuft.
Alles was über den Wall läuft, landet erstmal in der Sumpfzone, wenn die Sumpfzone überläuft würde es in richtung Wiese entwässern, so dass es auf keinen Fall zurück in den Teich kann.

Die Flachwasserzone wird etwas größer ausfallen als in meiner Skizze dargestellt, die Tiefwasserzone etwas kleiner.

Den Uferwall würde ich wohl mit Magerbeton gestalten, damit er schön Fest und Stabil ist, oben drauf kommt die Ufermatte und etwas Substrat/Steine/Totholz, da können dann vielleicht Sumpfvergissmeinnicht oder ähnliches wachsen.


----------



## Turbo (12. Dez. 2021)

Salü Jan
Finde das Konzept gut. 
Die Epdm Folie des Ufergrabens würde ich beim Übergang Ufergraben-Wiese senkrecht aus der Wiese stehen lassen.
Sobald die Senkungen vorbei sind, entsprechend bodeneben einkürzen.
In meinen Ufergraben habe ich zwei Überläufe in die angrenzende Rasenfläche. (Folie umgeklappt)
Zusätzlich hat mein Teich einen Überlauf in die Regenwasserfassung. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## samorai (12. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Jan!
Du möchtest doch bestimmt beobachten, was imTeich für Tiere umher wuseln?
Mir gefällt der Ufergraben /Sumpfzone nicht so, alles wird irgendwann überlastet sein, sei es an Algen; Dreck oder Mulm und es wird schwer alles zu reinigen.

Darum rate ich dir zu einen seperaten zweistufigen Pflanzen Filter der durch einen Luftheber angetrieben wird.
Vorteile sind : Mit der Luft kommt auch Stickstoff ins Wasser, was die Pflanzen zu gute kommt und brauchen.

Aufbau: 60 cm tief, bei 30 cm den Pflanzenfilter Teilen mit Douglasien oder Lärchen Brettern, im Abstand wie bei einem Terrassenbau.
Die Breite ist 80 cm.
Der Luftheber befindet sich am Ende zum Teich hin und saugt aus der obereren Region ab.

Der Einlass wird über ein Schlauch geleitet , der an beiden Seiten (Teich & Filter) unter Wasser liegt, dieser Schlauch muß nur einmal angesaugt werden dann läuft das Wasser immer nach . Der Schlauch sollte im unteren Teil des Filters enden, so wird Dreck oder Sediment von den Pflanzen getrennt und die Pflanzen ernähren sich von den gelößten Stoffen.

Zur Reinigug: Es werden 40 ger HT- Rohr mit einem 90 Grad Bogen am Boden eingesteckt die durch die Bretter bis auf den Grund führen, die sind drehbahr und der Schmutz kan mittels Nasssauger oder Schlammsauger ein oder zweimal im Jahr abgeführt werden. die Anschlüsse von Saugern passen überein.

Die Vorteile sind : kein Strom im Wasser, leichte Reinigung und klares Wasser für Beobachtungen im Teich.

Zum Luftheber: Der macht manschmal Geräusche aber dann ist er zu hoch eingegaut.


----------



## janfo (13. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Patrik,

Danke für deine Tipps, was meinst du wie lange es ca. dauert bis sich alles gesetzt hat?

@ron, danke für deinen Input!
Ich werde es mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen, bin allerdings momentan eher auf der Schiene es komplett ohne Technik zu versuchen. Da ich mich recht gut mit Pflanzen auskenne, werde ich bei der Pflanzenwahl darauf achten, nicht zu stark __ wuchernde Pflanzen zu setzen. für die Sumpfzone gibt es neben hohen Stauden auch niedrigbleibende Gewächse, ich denke da bleibt dann noch genug Raum für Beobachtungen, zumal die Hauptbeobachtungs"plattform" ja die Terrasse ist 
Generell ist mein Garten ziemlich wild, von daher würde ein "wilder" Teich auch gut hineinpassen.

Wenn ich etwas weiter fortgeschritten bin in der Planung werde ich die Skizze nochmal aktualisieren.
Bis dahin bin ich weiterhin dankbar für Tipps von euch!


----------



## samorai (14. Dez. 2021)

janfo schrieb:


> was meinst du wie lange es ca. dauert bis sich alles gesetzt hat?



Wie meinst du das? 
Im Pflanzen Filter oder im Teich? 

Ach ja, ich bin nicht @ron,
Ich bin @samorai und habe dieses Wort absichtlich etwas verbogen. 

1996 habe ich meinen ersten kleinen Teich gebaut, dann immer ein Stück größer.......

Ich will damit betonen, dass ich schon einige "Schicksale" von Filter durch habe. 

Bei mir hat er hervorragend funktioniert aber ich habe ein Tannennadeln Problem vom Nachbar Grundstück her und musste den Filter leider umgestalten. 
@Opa Graskop hat ihn nach gebaut und ist sehr zufrieden damit. 

Es kommt auf das Ergebnis an, sicherlich willst du auch mal in deinem Teich sehen und beobachten.


----------



## janfo (14. Dez. 2021)

Achso, dachte weil du in deiner Signatur Ron stehen hast heißt du so

Was du zitiert hast, damit meinte ich Patrik (@Turbo) der geschrieben hat:


> Die Epdm Folie des Ufergrabens würde ich beim Übergang Ufergraben-Wiese senkrecht aus der Wiese stehen lassen.
> Sobald die Senkungen vorbei sind, entsprechend bodeneben einkürzen.


Also wie lange ich damit warten sollte, und sicher gehen kann dass sich die Folie nicht mehr absenkt.
Ist wahrscheinlich einfach eine Beobachtungssache, ich kann ja eine Strichmarkierung machen und wenn ich sehe dass sich nichts mehr bewegt kürze ich sie ein um so einen optimalen Ablauf zu gewährleisten.

Hast du vielleicht ein Foto von so einem Pflanzenfilter wie du ihn beschreibst @samorai?

Prinzipiell würde es auch ohne Filter funktionieren, nur dass ich dann nur schwer "klares" Wasser einstellen würde?
Wie gesagt habe ich nicht vor Fische einzusetzen und würde auch bei der Pflanzenauswahl darauf achten, dass sie Nährstoffe herausziehen. Und ich versuche Mikroorganismen/Kleinstlebewesen bestmöglich zu unterstützen. Das würde ja auch eine "Filter"-Wirkung haben.
Mein Ziel ist nicht dass ich einen optisch sauberen Teich bekomme, sondern dass ich möglichst viele Lebewesen unterstützen kann. Von den Mikroorganismen über Mückenlarven, Libellenlarven bis zu Molchen oder Fröschen.

Ich hatte mir mal auf deine Anregung hin ein Youtube Video von so einem Luftheber angesehen, allerdings ohne Filter.
Der Funktioniert mit Kompressor, du schreibst es reicht wenn es einmal angesaugt wird, funktioniert es also auch ohne Kompressor so wie man z.B. bei einer Aquarienreinigung vorgeht? Einfach durch den Höhenunterschied und das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren?

Ich will auch sichergehen, dass ich keine Kleinstlebewesen schädige.

lg Jan


----------



## Turbo (14. Dez. 2021)

Salü Jan

Zu den Senkungen. Einfach beobachten. Ein oder zwei Jahre. 
Mit der Zeit wird der Teich ohne Filter trüb. 
Das wirst du nicht verhindern können. 

Ich habe meinen Teich so aufgebaut, das er ohne Technik funktioniert.
Habe aber jede Menge Technik drin. 
Aber zwischendurch zwei-drei Jahre auf den Filter verzichtet.
Stromanschluss beim Teich ist für mich ein muss.
Abwasseranschluss schön zu haben.
Elektroleerrohre um den Teich, schön zu haben. 
Denke da ans Beleuchtungskonzept.

Den mit dem Kleinstlebewesen nicht schädigen kannst vergessen.
Teich ohne Kleinstlebewesen schädigen geht nicht. 
Aber ohne Teich hast du keine Kleinstlebewesen.
Irgendwann muss der Schmoder raus. Schon ist es passiert. 
Überlege dir, was du möchtest. Sicht bis zum Grund.
Keine Algen  und und und...
Das gibt dir die Anforderungen an Technik, Pflanzenfilter etc.


----------



## janfo (14. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Patrik,
Beleuchtung werde ich nicht installieren.
Den Filter werde ich wohl dann installieren, ist nur die Frage welches Filterkonzept am besten passen würde. Der Teich ist ja nicht sehr groß.
Wenn es Filterkonzepte gibt, die ohne Strom funktionieren wäre ich interessiert. Aber auch Strom wäre machbar.
Der Pflanzenfilter hört sich gut an.

Dass ich Kleinstlebewesen zwingend schädigen werde und muss lässt sich nicht verhindern, ich würde nur gerne so wenig Schädigung wie möglich realisieren.
Sicht bis zum Grund wäre kein wichtiges Kriterium aber nice to have, Algen dürfen auch wachsen, es darf nur keine Überhand nehmen. Es soll sich aufgrund meiner Konstruktion + Substrat und Pflanzenauswahl ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen.

Wie wirkt sich ein "Frischwasser"Zufluss (Regenwasser) aus? Würde das eventuell als "Antrieb" für einen Filterprozess genügen bzw. genügend frisches "unbelastetes" Wasser hineinspülen? Sprich das Regenfallrohr von der Terrassenüberdachung.
Regenwasser wird wohl einen senkenden Einfluss auf den Ph-Wert haben, aber ich denke mal damit können die Pflanzen und Lebewesen die den Teich bevölkern werden umgehen da ich ja nichts exotisches Plane.


----------



## samorai (15. Dez. 2021)

Ich musste mal die Bau Bilder von Sylvio übernehmen ,leider finde ich meine nicht mehr.
er hatte es nachgebaut.
Anhang anzeigen 256019TTACH]     

Auf den ersten Bild ist die Auflage für die Teilung gut zu sehen . Das zweite ist wohl die Dichte Prüfung das dritte Bild der Einlauf,der war allerdings zu klein , der wurde nochmal getauscht 110 KG gegen 150 KG . ich hatte einen PVC Blumentopf genommen und den Boden vom Topf mit der Stichsäge entfernt, einfach mehr Durchlass und sieht besser aus wie ein Rohr. Meine Meinung, aber egal.
Bild vier sind Bretter auf Abstand gelegt, wo die gelössten Stoffe aufsteigen un die Pflanzen verpflegen werden.
Bild fünf ist die Absaugung,hie kann der sedimentierte Mulm entfernt werden . Auf den 40 ger HT Rohr passt eine Düse vom Schlammsauger genauso wie die vom Nasssauger.
Bild sechs zeigt die Befüllung mit Lava Gerstein wo dann die Planzen eingesetzt werden, praktisch ohne Erde .
Der Ausgang ist dann ein einfacher Überlauf wieder in den Teich zurück.
Der LH sitzt vorne am Rohr , er bringt Sauerstoff in den Filter für die Bakterien und gleichzeitig Stickstoff für die Pflanzen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (15. Dez. 2021)

Hi Ron, hast du perfekt beschrieben, als wenn du beim Bau dabei gewesen wärst 
Nur eine Sache, ich hab das 110er KG nicht gegen ein 150er getauscht, sondern auf das 110er
eine Art Plasteblumentopftrichter rauf gefriemelt. Gebe dir Recht, der sieht nicht so toll aus.
Alles war aber nach 3 Monaten so bewachsen, dass man den Einlauf sowieso nicht mehr gesehen
hat.
Ein weiterer Vorteil dieses Pflanzenfilters ist, dass er fast ein eigenes Biotop ist.
Mein Teich ist größtenteils nicht bewachsen. da scheinen sich nicht alle kleinen Lebewesen wohl zu fühlen.
Im Pflanzenteich aber haben  __ Schnecken und __ Frösche viel mehr Deckung. Seit vielen Jahren hatte ich in diesem
Jahr eigenen Froschnachwuchs. Auch meine hauseigene, inzwischen 1m lange __ Ringelnatter hält sich dort gerne auf.
Ich plane in Gedanken einen Teichumbau, aber wie immer der aussieht, so ein Pflanzenfilter wird auf jeden Fall dabei sein.

Gruß Silvio


----------



## janfo (15. Dez. 2021)

Schönes Projekt und schöner Teich Silvio,

__ Schnecken, Froschnachwuchs und __ Ringelnatter hören sich gut an 
Ich stelle Bilder davon nochmal etwas größer ein, dann kann ich sie mir jederzeit wieder angucken ohne groß rumzusuchen.
   

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast du Silvio keinen Luftheber sondern nutzt die Pumpe?
Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum das KG-Rohr oberhalb der Bretter herauskommt?
@samorai hatte geschrieben, dass der (nährstoffreiche) Einlauf in den Pflanzenfilter in der unteren Ebene endet. Oder ist das nicht der Einlauf bei dir Silvio?

Mit der Variante mittels Luftheber würde ich diesen dort platzieren, wo der Einlauf in den Teich stattfindet? Den Schlauch für den nährstoffreichen Zulauf führe ich vom Teich, über Wasserlinie in den Pflanzenfilter und unter die Bretter, gegenüberliegend vom Luftheber. Durch das Prinzip der kommunizierenden Röhren gleicht sich der Wasserstand im Pflanzenfilter und Teich an.
Höhenunterschiede werde ich ohne Pumpe nicht realisieren können, aber der Wasserstrom, verursacht durch den Luftheber, würde ausreichen  um das Wasser durch den Pflanzenfilter zu bewegen?

Wenn der Luftheber in der oberen Ebene platziert wird, ist dieser ja nur ca. 25cm hoch richtig?

Habe ich so das Prinzip in etwa richtig verstanden?

Habe so die "Befürchtung", dass aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Zulauf in den Teich und Pflanzenfilter miteinander verbunden sind, das Wasser nicht durch den Einlaufschlauch läuft. Vielleicht muss ich auch den Einlauf bzw. Einlaufschlauch direkt (sprich unter Wasserlinie) mit dem Teich verbinden um irgendwie eine Kreislaufströmung hinzubekommen? Oder funktioniert es aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Kreisströmung stark genug wäre?
Einige Tier- und Pflanzenarten bevorzugen ja auch ruhigeres Gewässer, vielleicht müsste ich ein paar Zonen einbauen die von der Strömung abgeschnitten sind.

Werde die nächsten Tage dazu mal eine Skizze machen und dann überlegen ob diese Konzept sich platztechnisch und sinnvoll umsetzen lässt. Auf die Sumpfzone und den Uferwall will ich nicht verzichten, allein aufgrund der Pflanzlichen und tierischen Vielfalt die ich fördern will.
Vielleicht werde ich es mit guter Bepflanzung, sehr wenigen Nährstoffen und dem Frischwasserzulauf durch Regenwasser komplett ohne Technik versuchen, auf die Gefahr hin, dass es schief läuft und ich leidvoll daraus lernen muss. Aber ich versuche alles um so einen Pflanzenfilter sinnvoll zu integrieren.

Mal schauen, ich denke aber so ein Pflanzenfiltersystem lässt sich in mein generelles Konzept gut integrieren

Gruß Jan


----------



## Turbo (16. Dez. 2021)

Salü Jan
Suche doch mal bei Oase nach Infos.
Das ist einer der guten Anbieter von Komponeneten für kleinere Teiche.
Da kommst du auf Ideen, wie du viel mehr Geld als geplant ausgeben kannst.  
Zb. da. 





						Teichfilter | Filtersysteme für den Gartenteich - OASE
					

Hersteller und Marktführer bei Pumpen, Filtern und Teichzubehör, sowie innovativen Produkten zur kreativen Garten(teich)gestaltung. Firmen-Homepage mit Produktinfos, Planungshilfen, Tipps und Tricks.




					www.oase-livingwater.com


----------



## janfo (16. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Patrik,
danke für den Tipp, das schaut doch gut aus und lässt sich optisch kaum sichtbar in den Boden integrieren z.B. die BioPress 4000 oder 6000
Ich frage mich nur ob man durch die UV-C Lampe nicht auch schaden anrichten kann wenn Mikroorganismen dadurch eliminiert werden. Müsste nochmal herausfinden ob man die bei den genannten Filtern ausschalten kann. Wäre denke ich eine Platzsparende Alternative zu einem Pflanzenfilter. Den Pflanzenfilter hab ich ja sowieso im Teich integriert durch die Bepflanzung.

Gut, dass ich noch in der Planungsphase bin, werde mir alle alternativen gut überlegen und ein Gesamtkonzept erstellen.


----------



## Turbo (16. Dez. 2021)

Salü Jan
Ich habe den 20 000er, die Uvc ist in all den Jahren nur wenige Stunden gelaufen.
Stecker raus und gut ist.
Bei Oase gibt es auch Wasserfall, Beleuchtung und vieles mehr.
Einen Skimmer zur Oberflächenabsaugung würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Dez. 2021)

janfo schrieb:


> Schönes Projekt und schöner Teich Silvio,
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast du Silvio keinen Luftheber sondern nutzt die Pumpe?
> Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum das KG-Rohr oberhalb der Bretter herauskommt?
> @samorai hatte geschrieben, dass der (nährstoffreiche) Einlauf in den Pflanzenfilter in der unteren Ebene endet. Oder ist das nicht der Einlauf bei dir Silvio?


Hallo Jan,
danke für das Lob.
Doch, das KG ist der Einlauf.
Das Wasser fließt aus meinem mechan/bio Filter in das KG Rohr. Dieses leitet
das Wasser unter die Bretter in die untere Ebene des Filters.
Von dort umströmt es die Wurzeln nach oben, da der Überlauf ja an der Oberfläche des
Pflanzenfilters liegt. So können die Wurzeln optimal Nährstoffe aufnehmen.
Hoffe, ich hab das einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.
Mit Luftheber kenn ich mich nicht aus, da werden dir noch andere antworten.

Hier ein Bild vom Einlauf aus dem März. (Aus der Amphore läuft das Wasser in den Pseudo Blumentopf, der mit dem110er
KG verbunden ist)
 

Und hier noch 2 Bilder aus dem Mai und August, die das Pflanzenwachstum deutlich machen.
  

Gruß Silvio


----------



## janfo (16. Dez. 2021)

Ok Patrik, dann werde ich es auch so machen dass ich nur die UV-C Lampe anmache, wenn ich zu viele Algen für meinen Geschmack habe, ich denke das wird auch so gehen vor allem zu Anfang wenn sich der Teich erstmal einpendeln muss.

Silvio, danke für die Erklärung jetzt habe ich alles verstanden  
Bin ja noch Laie, aber lerne hier schnell dazu
Schöne Fotos! Kann mir vorstellen, dass sich __ Frösche in dem Bereich sehr wohlfühlen
Ist ein sehr interessantes und sicher effektives System. Vielleicht kann ich es zumindest im Kleinformat oder leicht abgewandelt auch noch unterbringen trotz mechanischem Filter mit Pumpe den ich mir dann wohl auch zulegen werde.
Strom ist auf jeden Fall im Garten vorhanden.

Ich werde mal den Platz den ich habe genau ausmessen und wenn ich die Tage Zeit hab schonmal ein wenig skizzieren.


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2021)

Ach ja...   
Das wichtigste.

Mach ihn grösser.    
den Teich


----------



## janfo (17. Dez. 2021)

Leider habe ich nur sehr begrenzt Platz zur Verfügung, die Größe die ich Anfangs angegeben hatte ist wahrscheinlich schon das höchste der Gefühle. Werde ihn so groß machen wie es irgendwie geht, wahrscheinlich wird das Staudenbeet etwas zurückstecken müssen.
Ich will allerdings zwischen Teich und Wiese auch eine Pufferzone einplanen mit Sumpfzone und hohem Gras/Wildblumenwiese.

Wobei ich im Garten sowieso sehr naturnah bin und nur Bereiche gemäht/gesenst werden wo Wege geschaffen werden sollen.
Lasse alles wachsen und Sense 1x im Jahr ab. Dadurch hatte ich neben vielen Wildbienen und Grashüpfern auch mindestens 9 Wespenspinnenweibchen im Garten dieses Jahr


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2021)

Sehe schon..  Du machst das richtig gut.   
Kannst den Ufergraben auch breiter machen. 
Dann bekommst du einen fliessenden Übergang Wiese-Ufergraben-Teich.
Schau dir doch mal meine letzten Fotos an.


----------



## janfo (17. Dez. 2021)

Meinst du dieses Foto?

 

Ja, das sieht nach einem schönen, fließenden Übergang aus.
Werde es auf jeden Fall so gestalten, dass man möglichst keine Folie sieht. Ist optisch schöner und für die Folie besser wenn sie der UV-Strahlung nicht so ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Turbo (17. Dez. 2021)

Meinte ein anders. Aber da sieht man es auch schön. Rechts ist die Breite bis zum Ende des Ufergraben ca. 1m.
Da könntest locker mit der Blumenwiese weiterfahren.


----------



## janfo (23. Dez. 2021)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage was ihr empfehlen würdet.
Soll ich einen Bodeneinlauf bauen mit Pumpenkammer neben dem Teich?
Oder würdet ihr empfehlen die Pumpe direkt in dem Teich zu platzieren?

Welche Vor- und Nachteile gibt es?
Oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die vielleicht noch besser geeignet sind?

Ich würde jetzt mal von einer kleinen Pumpe ausgehen entsprechend dem geringen Teichvolumen.

vielen Dank!


----------



## Turbo (23. Dez. 2021)

Salü Jan
Habe bei mir die Pumpen direkt im Teich.
Eine ca. 12000er, deren halbe Förderleistung durch den Skimmer und den Rest am Bodengrund abgesogen wird. Diese geht auf den Druckfilter und wieder als Kreisströmung zurück in den Teich.
Eine ca. 8000er, da plätschert richtig Wasser über Steine. 
Eine winzige, vermutlich 80Liter, da rinnt Wasser über einen Stein. Die Katzen und Vögel lieben den als Tränke.
Eine ca 3000er für zwei Holzschalen welche die kleineren Vögel als Vogelbad lieben.
Die ist auch im Winter 24Std im Betrieb. Bei Bedarf wird der Schnee auch geräumt damit alles Getier zum Wasser kommt. 
Ein Bodenablauf hat den Vorteil, das es den Schmoder eher raus nimmt. 
Auch ist die Technik schön versteckt.
Mit passender Stömung macht es die Pumpe aber auch. 
Ab und zu wirst du den Teichsauger lieben. 
Mit Pumpenstrom kannst du richtig Geld verbraten. Da würde ich mir Gedanken machen darüber. Strom wird nur noch teurer. (Produziere meinen Jahresstromverbrauch seit neuestem selber  )
Die separaten Pumpen haben den Vorteil, das sie separat geschaltet werden können. Am richtigen Ort sind, und keine langen Schlauchleitungen benötigen. 
Bis auf die Filterpumpe mit Skimeranschluss sind alle gut getarnt und kaum sichtbar. 
Bei mir plätschert und fliesst es überall. Ist aber trotzden nicht störend laut.
Musst vielleicht mal überlegen, in welche Richtung sich das ganze bewegen soll. 
Weder Filter noch Filterpumpe ist noch da, wo er vor 12 Jahren mal war. 
Alles wurde mehrmals umgebaut.


----------



## janfo (26. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Patrik,
Danke für die Antwort 

würdet ihr eher sagen, dass die Pumpe in der Tiefwasserzone sitzen sollte oder kann sie auch in der mittleren Zone platziert werden?
Bin jetzt eher geneigt die Pumpe auch in dem Teich zu platzieren, ohne separaten Pumpenschacht, würde bei meinen Platzverhältnissen nur unnötig Raum nehmen und die Installation des Bodenablaufes sowie die Rohrleitungen etc. sind auch etwas aufwändiger.

Habe schon einen Aufbau im Kopf mit einfachem "Pflanzenfilter" der nach dem Druckfilter kommt.
Ich werde die Tage mal eine Skizze machen, habe vorhin alles mal ausgemessen.

viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## janfo (26. Dez. 2021)

Hier habe ich mal eine Skizze gemacht,

Das Grundprinzip mit dem Uferwall bleibt bestehen, über die Wälle lege ich dann Ufermatten.
Der Pflanzenfilter rechts wird durch eine Barriere in Form eines Walls unter der Folie sowie Steinen auf dem oberen Vlies vom Rest des Teiches ein wenig abgegrenzt, so fließt das Wasser durch den ganzen Pflanzenfilter über die Nordseite in den Teich
Ich wollte ein paar größere Steine platzieren (grau) die Tieren einen schönen warmen Platz bieten sowie die Strömung etwas verlangsamen. Über die optimale Platzierung mache ich mir nochmal Gedanken.

Das Regenrohr von der Terrassenüberdachung kann so geschwenkt werden, dass das Wasser entweder in den Pflanzenfilter läuft oder auf der Wiese entwässert.
An den Stellen mit orangen Pfeilen ist der Uferwall etwas niedriger als auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite, so fließt das Wasser, bei einem Überlaufen des Teichs in die Sumpfzone, läuft die Sumpfzone über, läuft es auf die Wiese.

Ist das ein praktikables Konzept?
Vielleicht ist es besser die Pumpe in der Tiefwasserzone zu platzieren?
Aber das könnte ich ja noch beobachten und feinjustieren wenn der Teich dann besteht.

  

Grüße
Jan


----------



## PeBo (27. Dez. 2021)

janfo schrieb:


> Ist das ein praktikables Konzept?
> Vielleicht ist es besser die Pumpe in der Tiefwasserzone zu platzieren?


Hallo Jan, an deiner Stelle würde ich die Tiefzone deutlich größer gestalten. Das bedeutet mehr Volumen und dadurch auch mehr Stabilität. Der Teich ist dann auch nicht ganz so großen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt.

Die Pumpe würde ich an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches platzieren, sonst verlandet so ein Teich sehr schnell. Alternativ müsstest du mit einem Teichschlammsauger ein- bis zwei mal jährlich ran, was bei einem naturnahen Teich nicht unbedingt wünschenswert wäre.

Gut gefällt mir, dass der Teich und besonders die Tiefzone nah an der Terrasse geplant ist. Das ermöglicht einen schönen Blick in den Teich zu jeder Jahreszeit. Du wirst es später genießen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (27. Dez. 2021)

Hallo Peter,
Danke für die Tipps!

Die Argumente überzeugen mich, ich werde die Tiefwasserzone etwas vergrößern. Die Tiefe der einzelnen Zonen ist vielleicht auch noch nicht optimal, war erstmal eine Annahme. Tendenziell werde ich versuchen mehr Volumen zu bekommen, natürlich immer mit den geeigneten Habitaten für die verschiedenen Pflanzen im Blick. 
Die Pumpe werde ich dann an der tiefsten Stelle platzieren, muss nur gucken wie es sich dann strömungstechnisch verhält, aber da wird mir etwas einfallen. Und ja, der Teichschlamm hat ja auch seine ökologische Bedeutung, daher will ich ihn eher nicht so oft absaugen. 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2021)

Wenn du Regen Wasser verwenden willst musst du auch Spuren Elemente dazu geben. 
Regenwasser ist "nur" Kondenz Wasser. 
Welche Dach Rinne ist denn vorhanden. 
Zink oder Kupfer sind nicht gerade berauschend für Teichwasser, am besten ist eine Plastik Rinne.


----------



## janfo (27. Dez. 2021)

Die Rinne ist aus Plastik

welche Spurenelemente müsste ich zuführen? Gibt es da irgendwo eine Angabe?
Fische hab ich ja nicht drin, aber Pflanzen/Kleinstlebewesen brauchen natürlich auch gewisse Spurenelemente.

Mit welchem Wasser wird die Erstbefüllung gemacht? Hätte Leitungswasser genommen oder ist Regenwasser auch gut geeignet?


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Dez. 2021)

Wenn kalkhaltige Steine im Teich sind, bilden sich die gewissen Spurenelemente.

Ganze Regenwasserregionen haben weiches Wasser. 
Geht ohne besondere Probleme aus Plastikdachrinnen.

Bestes Wasser ist zur Erstbefüllung natürlich Teichwasser, ggf nur ein paar Eimer.


----------



## janfo (28. Dez. 2021)

Gut, dann werde ich darauf achten, dass die Steine Kalk/Mineralienhaltig sind.
Ich habe eine neue Skizze gemacht, den Pflanzenfilter will ich mit einer tieferen Zone ausstatten, so kann sich dort schon Sediment absetzen und die Strömung wird verlangsamt, außerdem können dann verschiedene Pflanzen dort wachsen. Die Tiefwasserzone ist größer geworden.

Werde mich nun mal intensiver mit der Bepflanzung beschäftigen.

 

Aber vorher habe ich noch eine grundsätzliche Frage:
Soll die Grube mit Sand "ausgelegt" werden, damit auf das Vlies/die Folie auf ebenem, Wurzel und steinfreiem Grund liegen? Werde natürlich alle sichtibaren Wurzeln/Steine entfernen.

Denke mal in der Bauphase kommen dann noch Fragen aber die werde ich erst im Frühjahr beginnen wenn der Boden wieder gut zu bearbeiten ist.

Nehme auch gerne Tipps zu Pflanzen an, sie müssen nur einheimisch sein. Der südliche Bereich des Teichs liegt im Halbschatten, der nördliche in der Sonne.

vielen Dank
lg Jan


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2021)

So sieht aber keine perfekte Kreis Strömung aus.
Eine perfekte Kreis Strömung entspringt von 0 bis minus 40 cm unter der Wasser Linie und sollte an der Aeusseren Teich Bepflanzung vor bei gehen.
Die Aufgabe besteht darin den abgelagerten Mulm mit zu reißen und zu der am Boden befindlichen Pumpe zu führen.
Die Pumpe die dann in der Mitte am Teich Grund steht fängt den Schmutz auf.
Warum steht die Pumpe mittig?
Ein Tornado (Sturm) kennst du bestimmt, im Teich ist es umgekehrt.
In der Mitte des Teiches verliert sich die Strömung und der Dreck sinkt ab, somit hat die Pumpe leichtes "Spiel" alles aufzufangen.

Auf jeder umlaufenden Pflanzen Zone bleibt immer etwas Dreck liegen.
Eventuell die untere Pflanzen Zone nicht umlaufend gestalten, es wachsen auf dieser Zone ohne hin nicht viele submerse Pflanzen.
Oder ein, zwei Erhebungen für Seerosen.


----------



## janfo (28. Dez. 2021)

Hallo samorai, danke für die Antwort!

Die Flachwasser und mittlere Zone wird auch nicht umlaufend sein, es ist nur so dargestellt, die Höhenunterschiede auf der Südseite sind fließend. Werde demnächst nochmal 2 Schnitte vom Teich zeichnen wo man das besser sehen kann.
Die Stellen wo ich rote X eingefügt habe sind wasserundurchlässig bzw. höher gelegen.

Ich will ja nicht den ganzen Teichschlamm mitreißen, will ja einen naturnahen Teich haben und so ein Teich braucht auch Strömungsberuhigte Zonen wo sich verschiedene Lebewesen wohl fühlen und sich Schlamm ablagert. Molchlarven und andere kleine Lebewesen sollen auch möglichst nicht von der Pumpe angezogen werden bzw. in ruhigere Bereiche ausweichen können. Da ich keine Fische einsetze und auch nicht dünge sowie in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft keine Büsche oder Bäume stehen, denke ich wird sich die Schlammbildung noch in beherrschbaren Grenzen halten.
Ich hatte angedacht die Pumpe ein paar Zentimeter über dem Teichgrund aufzustellen, damit sie nicht im Teichschlamm steht.
Wird man auch im Schnitt besser sehen.

Ist es zwingend notwendig die (meisten) Pflanzen in einem Pflanzkorb zu setzen oder ist es nur empfehlenswert? Oder würde es für bestimmte Arten auch gehen sie in das Sediment (Sand/Lehm) zu setzen? Die __ Krebsschere z.B. würde ja wahrscheinlich mit Pflanzkorb gar nicht gedeihen.

lg Jan


----------



## janfo (28. Dez. 2021)

Hier habe ich mal einen diagonalen Schnitt gemacht,
ich werde auch einen horizontalen Schnitt machen.


----------



## samorai (28. Dez. 2021)

Ach die Schlamm Ecken werden schon kommen hab mal keine Sorge. 


janfo schrieb:


> Ist es zwingend notwendig die (meisten) Pflanzen in einem Pflanzkorb zu setzen oder ist es nur empfehlenswert? Oder würde es für bestimmte Arten auch gehen sie in das Sediment (Sand/Lehm) zu setzen?


Ich habe meine Pflanzen in saurer Wiesen Erde gesetzt, in Ballen, die mit der Zeit verwachsen sind. 
Wenn du Sand und Lehm verwenden möchtest, dann baue den Lehm immer in die Mitte und direkt unter der Pflanze ein. 
So etwas erreicht man mit einem 110 ner Rohr oder größer. 
Der Seerosen Korb ist dabei nur das Mittel zum Zweck. 
Nach einem Jahr kann man schon die Körbe aufschneiden und entfernen. 
Den gleichen Effekt bekommt man auch mit einer Maurer / Putzergase die an Häusern verwendet wird, auf ca 1,5m mehr oder weniger gespannt wie ein L also Boden + Senkrechte in dem man die Pflanzen setzt. 
Und dann wieder 1,5 m anfügen. 
Man kann auch anstelle Kies + Lehm, Lavasteine nehmen, da finden Wurzeln auch halt und haben immer einen offenen oder direkten Zugang zum Wasser um gelöste Nährstoffe auf zu nehmen. 
Es gibt also verschiedene Substrate die in Anwendung kommen könnten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2022)

Hi Jan,

Pflanzkörbe müssen net sein. Ich bin aber halt auch der Meinung das man auch Pflanzen artgerecht halten soll  . Artypisch wuchernde Pflanzenarten zwecks "Ausbreitungsverhinderung" in enge Körbe quetschen hat was von Hühnerhaltung in Legenbatterien - wenn so was net erwünscht ist sollte man auf solche Pflanzenarten lieber verzichten - die  meißten __ wuchernde Pflanzen brechen früher/später aus Körben eh aus
In meinen technikfreien Teichen waren/sind sämtliche Pflanzen schon seit >30 Jahren frei ausgepflanzt, auch wenn man dann und wann (ca. alle 10 Jahre wie letzten Herbst) mal große Rodungsaktionen durchführen muß da ein Teich so leichter verlandet

Zum Regenwasser:
das ist zwar wie oben geschrieben typisches Kondenswasser, aber halt doch net mit destillierten Wasser vergleichbar. Aus der Atmosphäre nimmt es ja auch wieder ordentlich "Dreck" (Stäube, Gase ) mit sodas es nicht "mineralfrei" wie Aquadest in den Teich kommt - das Phosphat z.B. was dem Amazonasregenwald zum wachsen verhilft stammt zum größten Teil aus der Sahara -  Auch lösen sich im Teich aus Steinen/Bodengrund/Pflanzenresten/Tierleichen feißig Inhaltstoffe wieder im Wasser - ein anfangs nährstoffarmes Gewässer wird deswegen nach und nach nährstoffreicher

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (1. Jan. 2022)

Salü
Ich habe meine Seerosen in kleinen Pflanzkörben. 
So kann ich sie im Frühjahr kurz rausnehmen. Die Wurzeln kürzen. (Die wachsen wie blöd) Abgestorbenes entfernen. Düngen. Im untiefen Bereich wieder ins Wasser legen und nach und nach je nach Blattwachstum ins Tiefe oder halbtiefe Wasser verfrachten.
Alles andere an Pflanzen ist ohne Pflanzkörbe gepflanzt.
Ein richtig oder falsch gibt es glaub nicht.
Mach was für dich passt.


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Samorai,
Danke für die Tipps, hatte ich so noch nicht gehört. Ich weiß nur nicht genau was du mit dem 110er Rohr meinst. Soll das quasi senkrecht im Teich platziert werden und dort dann eine Pflanze eingepflanzt werden? Oder ist es nur als Hilfmittel gemeint um einen "Pflanzballen" zu formen/platzieren?
Zu den Lavasteinen habe ich gelesen, dass sich mit der Zeit substrat in die Löcher hineinsetzt und im inneren dann ein Sauerstoffabschluss stattfindet, der die aktivität anaerober Bakterien erhöht, die unvorteilhaft auf den Teich wirken.

Ich denke mal ich werde es so machen wie  @Frank es auch macht. 
Sprich ich versuche es erstmal ohne Pflanzkörbe, da ich auch darauf bedacht bin dass sich die Pflanzen später von selbst aussamen und verbreiten können. Wichtig ist ohne Zweifel die richtige Auswahl der Pflanzen. Sie sollten nicht zu stark wuchern. Werde aber natürlich auch Pflegemaßnahmen durchführen sprich gewisse Pflanzen immer mal wieder ausdünnen. Ist ja auch gut um Nährstoffe rauszunehmen.
Habe da schon eine Liste an Pflanzen zusammengesucht die ich später hier mal posten werde.

Patrik scheint auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben ohne Pflanzkörbe, bis auf die Seerosen. Auf Seerosen werde ich wohl verzichten (zumindest vorerst). Allerdings nicht aus dem Grund dass man da besser mit Pflanzkörben zurecht kommt sondern weil ich versuche nur heimische Pflanzen zu setzen und die heimischen Seerosen für die größe meines Teiches nicht wirklich geeignet scheinen. 

In Sachen Pflanzenfilter werde ich es wohl so angehen, dass ich ihn recht einfach halte. Also ohne "doppelten Boden", aber vielen Dank für das Vorstellen der Idee, meine Gestaltung sieht es vor, dass ich es später auf die Art umrüsten könne. Bei mir wird keine Trennschicht aus Holz eingeplant, sondern verschiedene Tiefen und Strömungsberuhigende Elemente sowie die durchströmung des gesamten "Pflanzenfilters". Ich muss bei meiner Variante darauf achten, dass die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nicht zu stark ist, sodass sich im Pflanzenfilter Sediment ablagert und die Pflanzen Nährstoffe aufnehmen können. Der Begriff Pflanzenfilter ist ja, denke ich, recht dehnbar. Im Grunde kann man jede bepflanzte Randzone schon so bezeichnen.

Vielen Dank allen für die Antworten, meine Planung schreitet dank euch Schritt für Schritt fort 
werde, falls ich es heute Abend schaffe, mal den zweiten Schnitt durch den Teich zuende zeichnen und posten.

Wünsche einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!
viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Jan. 2022)

Hi Jan,

eine "heimische" Seerose gäbe es schon die größenmäßig in deinen Teich passen würde Nymphaea tetragona, die eurasische __ Zwergseerose. Nachteil, die mag es im Sommer net so warmes Wasser und ist als echte Wildart nur bei  Seerosenhändlern zu bekommen

mit Pflanzen für die verschiedensten Bereiche ist hier unser forumseigene Lexikon mittlerweile ja schon sehr gut ausgestattet - falls Du da nicht nicht reingeschaut hast

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Frank,
das klingt interessant. Vielleicht werde ich die dann mal ausprobieren wie sie sich so macht.
Der Teich liegt da wo die Tiefwasserzone ist im Schatten (Winter)-Halbschatten (Sommer), also könnte es funktionieren.
Wobei ich gerade lese, dass die __ Zwergseerose nur ca. 10-30cm tiefes Wasser braucht. Also wohl eher in der mittleren Zone gut aufgehoben wäre.
Wo sie dann auch genügend Licht hätte.

Ja, das Lexikon habe ich schon gesehen dort werde ich noch weiter stöbern


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

Habe jetzt auch den zweiten, horizontalen Schnitt fertig.

 

so in etwa soll es aussehen.

Die Wälle sollen zur besseren Stabilität mit Magerbeton aufgeschüttet werden, darüber kommen dann die Vliese und die Folie sowie letztlich die Ufermatten.
Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrung?


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

Hatte bei dem vorigen Bild einen Text vergessen zu bearbeiten. Die Sumpzone ganz rechts ist nur 20cm tief, nicht 30cm

Hier nochmal komplett die drei Skizzen, in der Draufsicht jetzt mit den eingezeichneten Schnittlinien.
Werde dann noch eine Skizze mit der geplanten Bepflanzung ergänzen um ein Gefühl für die Platzverhältnisse und Lebensräume zu bekommen.

 
Draufsicht

 
Schnitt A-A

 
Schnitt B-B


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2022)

Denke daran : Pflanzen "fressen" keinen Dreck, Mulm oder sonstiges.
Sie können nur gelöste Stoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.

Das 110 Rohr ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.

Anerobe Bakterien findest du in jedem Substrat, selbst wenn der Grund mit einer 2cm Kiesschicht aus gestattet ist, wo sich eigentlich sehr gerne Bakterien an den Kies haften.

Das Lava Gestein ist groß porig, dadurch finden frei eingesetzte Pflanzen halt und machen sich fest.

Um den Bakterien und Pflanzen einen guten Start zu geben ist der Luft Eintrag sehr wichtig.
Einige Backies wollen mit Sauerstoff oder auch Stickstoff verlegt werden.
Die Wasser Pflanzen mögen eher den Stickstoff, genau so wie die Land Pflanzen, schließlich sollen sie ja die Photosynthese durch führen können.

Viele User reichern in Schwimm Teichen ihr Schlauch oder Rohr System mit Luft an um bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Aber mach mal deine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Schreibe dir auf jeden Fall auf wie lange die Algenbluete imTeich Frühjahr dauert, daran kann man erkennen ob die Pflanzen Filter funktionieren oder ob sie schon den Teich düngen.


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Denke daran : Pflanzen "fressen" keinen Dreck, Mulm oder sonstiges.
> Sie können nur gelöste Stoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.


Ja, ist mir bewusst. Wie es dann in der Praxis aussieht muss ich dann noch lernen bzw. sehen.
Werde wohl auch nicht drumherum kommen Sediment ab und zu abzusaugen wenn es zu viel wird.

Guter Tipp mit der Algenblüte, werde ich beobachten. Im ersten Jahr erwarte ich allerdings sowieso kein Gleichgewicht, wird sicher 1-2 Jahre dauern bis sich alles eingependelt hat.

Wegen dem Luft Eintrag:
Dann werde ich den Schlauch des Druckfilters der in den Teich zurückführt wohl auf höherem Niveau herauskommen lassen und dann über ein paar Steine plätschern lassen und in den Teich, dann kann sich noch etwas Sauerstoff anreichern. Das Regenwasser plätschert ebenso über Steine "abgefedert" in den Teich.
Wenn es Anzeichen geben sollte, dass der Teich zu wenig Sauerstoff hat (wobei das wohl auch eher eine Gefahr wäre wenn er in der Sonne stehen würde) kann ich ja noch nachhelfen durch. z.B einen Luftheber.
Oder gäbe es alternativ ein System was man in den Schlauch zwischenschalten kann wo automatisch Luft angereichert wird?

Bin auf jeden Fall schon jetzt gespannt wie sich das Ökosystem entwickeln wird


----------



## samorai (2. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Dann werde ich den Schlauch des Druckfilters der in den Teich zurückführt wohl auf höherem Niveau herauskommen lassen und dann über ein paar Steine plätschern lassen


Das ist gut.




janfo schrieb:


> Wenn es Anzeichen geben sollte, dass der Teich zu wenig Sauerstoff hat (wobei das wohl auch eher eine Gefahr wäre wenn er in der Sonne stehen würde) kann ich ja noch nachhelfen durch. z.B einen Luftheber.


Hier bist du etwas daneben, um so mehr Sonne, um so mehr pflanzliche Photosynthese = mehr Sauerstoff.

Wenn sich erstmal kleine Algen auf der Folie bilden ist das Sauerstoff Problem ohnehin gelöst.


----------



## janfo (2. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hier bist du etwas daneben, um so mehr Sonne, um so mehr pflanzliche Photosynthese = mehr Sauerstoff.


Ok, dachte da eher an die Wassertemperatur. die Sauerstoffkonzentration nimmt ja mit steigender Wassertemperatur ab. Aber klar, die Pflanzen haben auch einen Einfluss.

Noch eine Frage:
Wie habt ihr das mit den __ Schnecken gemacht? Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen und selber welche einsetzen (wenn es die überhaupt zu kaufen gibt) oder wird das automatisch passieren z.B. durch das Einschleppen durch Pflanzen o.Ä.?

Habe gehört __ Wasserlinsen oder __ Wasserpest sollten nicht in den Teich (zu starke Ausbreitung) trifft das zu? welche Unterwasserpflanzen könnt ihr empfehlen? würde das Ährige __ Tausendblatt gut sein?


----------



## PeBo (2. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Jan, vielleicht kennst du jemanden, der einen schönen Teich nach deinen Vorstellungen besitzt. Hole dir aus solch einem Teich einen Eimer Wasser und etwas Bodenschlamm und impfe damit deinen neuen Teich. Dadurch hast du einen Erstbesatz an Kleinstlebewesen und Biologie, und dann einfach geduldig sein. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2022)

__ Wasserlinsen auf keinen Fall.


__ Wasserpest und Tausenblatt ist ok.
Vallis gehen auch. Ggf. in eine eckige Mörtelwanne pflanzen.
__ Hornkraut geht auch.

Bei deinem Teich lässt sich das aber alles ggf. mit einer Harke im Zaun halten.
Je mehr unter Wasser desto besser. 

__ Froschbiss statt Wasserlinsen. Den kann man besser kontrolieren. 
Da hole ich den ganzen Sommer immer einige raus.

Ich kompostiere jedes Jahr jede menge Wasserpflanzen


Schreib mal deinen ungefähren Standort ins Profil.
Vielleicht ist jemand in der Nähe, wo du was abholen kannst.


----------



## janfo (3. Jan. 2022)

Es gibt zwar Teiche in der Nachbarschaft, aber der eine ist sehr viel kleiner als mein geplanter und auch erst frisch angelegt und der andere ist zwar groß aber auch erst 1 Jahr alt. Es gäbe sicher auch noch in der "erweiterten Nachbarschaft" eine Möglichkeit. 
Habe mal meinen Standort im Profil ergänzt wie du vorgeschlagen hast @Tottoabs vielleicht kommt jemand mit Naturnahem Teich aus meiner Ecke. Dann gerne melden!

Danke für deine Pflanzentipps  
Oh ja, als Kompostmaterial werde ich auch meine überzähligen Wasserpflanzen gerne nutzen


----------



## janfo (3. Jan. 2022)

Was ich nochmal fragen wollte, inwiefern habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen mit Pumpen gemacht? Was z.B. __ Molche oder andere Kleinlebewesen angeht. Ist es eine große Gefahr für Kleinstlebewesen oder hält es sich in Grenzen?
Ich würde ein Schutznetz um die Pumpe anbringen, damit solche kleinen Tiere nicht angesogen werden. Ich hoffe die Pumpkraft ist dann nicht zu stark, sodass die Tiere nicht an dem Netz "kleben" bleiben.





Also: Was sind eure Erfahrungen dazu?
Sollte es eine zu große Gefahr darstellen, werde ich nochmal intensiver über den Luftheber statt Druckfiltersystem nachdenken.


----------



## Turbo (3. Jan. 2022)

Beim Skimmer habe ich ab und zu einen Molch Verlust. Die sportlichen schaffen es raus. Die geschwächten nicht immer. Da mache ich häufig Kontrolle und habe Ausstiegshilfen. Mal nützts- mal nicht.
In der Pumpe ist mir nie etwas gehacktes aufgefallen.

Zu den __ Wasserlinsen. Finde die hübsch. Setze jedes Jahr einige ein. 
Mein Skimmer führt die regelmässig ab. Habe aber auch einen nährstoffarmen Teich. Daher hält sich die Vermehrung in Grenzen.


----------



## samorai (3. Jan. 2022)

Ich hatte sogar schon kleine Fische im Filter, die hat die Pumpe auch nicht gehaechselt.
Kleine Weichtiere wie Mücken Larven aber auch Fisch Kot durch aus.

Und bitte kaufe nicht so ein Netz für die Pumpe, das ist absolut der falsche Ansatz.
Es wird schneller verstopfen wie du kicken kannst.
Die Pumpe muss so schon arbeiten wenn der Filter höher sitzt.
Mit diesem Netz kann man sehr schnell die Pumpe beschädigen, das macht sie bestimmt nicht lange mit.

Ob ein Luft Heber mit einem Druck Filter harmoniert weiß ich gar nicht. 

In der Filterung ist der LH am Ende der Filterstraecke angeschlossen, das davor läuft dann mit Unterdruck.


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2022)

Ich habe sowas vor der Pumpe. Nimm gleich das längste welche du bekommen kannst. Meine Pumpe ist aber für sowas nicht vorgesehen.
Also kannst du dein sich zusetzendes Netz nutzen. Schneidest ein Loch rein und Bindest mit Kabelbinder den Rüssel dran.
Ich hab es so Ähnlich mit einer Filtermatte gemacht. Der Rüssel setzt sich nicht so schnell zu.

Dieser hat *Lochgröße von 10 - 12 mm* wenn ich das richtig sehe. Da kann man auch gleich was aus dem Baumarkt gegen Blätter für 'Dachrinnen nutzen.








						Ansaugrohr Pumpen Korb Set Siebrohr Filtersiebrohr Pumpe Teich Filter, 28,50 €
					

Ansaugsiebrohr für PVC-Fittinge




					teichbedarf-discount.de
				




Meiner ist von Naturagart, ich meine der ist feiner und die Länge kann man ändern.









						NaturaGart Shop | Saug-Vorfilter, fein, mit Innengewinde | online kaufen
					

Saug-Vorfilter, fein, mit Innengewinde - Diese Produktlinie der Saug-Vorfilter hat ein Innengewinde. Damit lassen sich praktisch alle Pumpen auf einen naturfreundlichen Betrieb umrüsten. Wählen Sie Ge




					www.naturagart.de


----------



## samorai (3. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Totto!
Und wie oft mußt du es reinigen.
Wobei eine Reinigung ohne anheben der Pumpe und abschrauben nicht zu bewerkstelligen ist. Dabei geht jedoch viel angesaugtes wieder zurück in den Teich.
Die Pumpe oder das Gehäuse mit einer Clobuerste verlängert auf einer Angel Stange zu reinigen ist wesentlich unkomplizierter.
Sobald es die Wasser Temperatur erlaubt  zum Baden, pinselt man bei laufender Pumpe diese aus.
In der Regel zwei oder dreimal pro Jahr.

Man kann die Pumpe auch umgekehrt in den Teich legen aber dann braucht sie einen gewissen Abstand zum Teich Grund zB auf Steine, der Nachteil ist hier bei man kann die Verdeckung nicht sehen und das reinigen ist auch schwer.


----------



## janfo (3. Jan. 2022)

Danke euch für die Antworten!
@Turbo
Ok, danke für die Angabe zu den Molchen. Beim Thema Pflanzen merke ich auch, wie alles auf die Teichbiologie und das persönliche Empfinden ankommt welche Geeignet sind und welche nicht. Werde jeden Tipp und jeden Beitrag hier beherzigen.

@samorai
Ja, kann ich mir vorstellen dass man das Netz des öfteren sauber machen muss. Wundere mich nur, dass dieses Netz, wenn es nicht praktikabel sein sollte angeboten wird von Oase und zwar passend für das Pumpenmodell. Der Tipp von @Tottoabs ist gut, so könnte ich vorgehen. Und das Problem so ein wenig abzumildern.

Bin allerdings gerade dabei noch ein Alternativkonzept zu erarbeiten. Und zwar Schwerkraftprinzip mit einem 125er? KG-Rohr als Bodenablauf, das dann im Pflanzenfilter mündet. Am Ende des Pflanzenfilters wäre dann ein Luftheber der einen gewissen Sog erzeugt um eine Strömung im Teich zu gewährleisten. Werde dazu mal eine Skizze erstellen und sie hier posten.
Dann kann ich mich zwischen den Alternativen entscheiden. So ein Luftheber hat gerade für meine Vorstellungen als naturnahen Teich sicher ein paar Vorteile.

vielen Dank
lg Jan


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Bin allerdings gerade dabei noch ein Alternativkonzept zu erarbeiten. Und zwar Schwerkraftprinzip mit einem 125er? KG-Rohr als Bodenablauf, das dann im Pflanzenfilter mündet. Am Ende des Pflanzenfilters wäre dann ein Luftheber der einen gewissen Sog erzeugt um eine Strömung im Teich zu gewährleisten. Werde dazu mal eine Skizze erstellen und sie hier posten.


Lies die zu den Pflanzenfiltern hier mal ein bisschen schlau. Haben schon einige in der Art gemacht.

Problem ist wohl das der Unterdruck im absaugenden Rohr nicht hoch genug ist, wenn man an dem Pflanzenfilter den Luftheber auslaufseitig erstellt.
Entweder man pumpt den Pflanzenfilter leer oder der Wasserabfluss ist nicht sehr stark.

Macht nicht viel Sinn. Luftheber auf der Teichseite in den Pflanzenfilter macht da mehr Sinn. 
Pflanzenfilter voll pumpen ist da einfacher. Man kann ja den Auslauf steuern.


----------



## janfo (4. Jan. 2022)

Ja, ich denke so wäre es am einfachsten @Tottoabs 
Generelle Änderungen:
Ich habe den Pflanzenfilter etwas vergrößert, die Sumpfzone ist nördlich des Pflanzenfilters etwas kleiner geraten.

Habe mal Skizzen zu den Varianten erstellt:

*Variante 1:*
Mit Druckfiltersystem sprich mechanischem Filter + Pumpe
Skizzen sind bereits geposted. 

Vorteile: Ein wohl funktionierendes System, klares Wasser würde erreicht werden (wäre bei mir aber nicht die 1. Priorität)
Nachteile: hohe Wartungsintensität, höheren Kosten, Gefährdung für Kleinlebewesen, Strom im Wasser

Fazit: Momentan von mir eher als Nachrüstoption angesehen

*Variante 2:*
Mit Luftpumpe und Luftheber. 
Der Luftheber wird am Ende des "Pflanzenfilters" platziert. Es wird ein 110er KG-Rohr unter dem Teich installiert, das Wasser strömt durch dieses Rohr in den Pflanzenfilter nach, da der Luftheber einen Sog erzeugt. Der Zufluss vom Luftheber in den Teich wird möglichst eng gehalten, sodass das Wasser durch das KG-Rohr fließen muss um nachzuströmen. Ein Aussaugen des Pflanzenfilters wie von @Tottoabs angemerkt kann nicht passieren, da das Rohr am Boden des Pflanzenfilters mündet.
Der Druckluftschlauch würde durch ein Leerrohr unter der Ufermatte zum Luftheber geführt werden.

Vorteile: Schwerkraftsystem, keine Schädigung von Kleinlebewesen, kein Strom im Wasser
Nachteile: Hoher Installationsaufwand, Schlacke könnte das Rohr zusetzen, die Sogwirkung des Lufthebers könnte zu gering ausfallen, sodass die Nachströmung durch das Rohr nicht gewährleistet werden kann.

Skizzen:
 
Draufsicht
 
Schnitt

Fazit: Aufgrund des hohen Installationsaufwandes und des fraglichen Ausganges (funktioniert es?) würde ich mich wohl eher für eine einfachere Variante entscheiden.

*Variante 3:*
Die von mir momentan bevorzugte Variante, an der ich wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig feilen muss (je nach Feedback) da sie am einfachsten gehalten ist und das Ziel meiner Meinung nach erreicht. Ein Druckfiltersystem ließe sich nachrüsten wenn es nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren sollte. Auch das Rohr aus Variante 2 könnte man vorhalten und mit Kappen versehen, habe ich aber momentan nicht vor.
Der Luftheber saugt aus dem Tiefwasserbereich an und leitet das Wasser durch eine Verbindung, die genauso groß ist wie das Auslaufrohr (um einen Rückfluss zu verhindern) in den Pflanzenfilter

Ich habe den Pflanzenfilter L-Förmig verlängert um die Strömung zu verbessern, die Tiefwasserzone reicht näher an den Pflanzenfilterbereich heran. 

Vorteile: Lufthebersystem, einfache Installation, Pflanzenfilter wird durchströmt, wenig Wartungsaufwand
Nachteile: muss sich im Praxistest bewähren

Skizzen:
 
Draufsicht
 
Schnitt

Fazit: Ich denke mit dieser Variante komme ich meinem Ziel am nächsten, sie ist einfach zu installieren und hat viele Vorteile gegenüber den anderen Varianten. 

*Fragen:* Darf das Auslaufrohr so lang sein wie man will? Welcher Luftheber wäre am besten geeignet? Ich habe mich hier für einen mit Bodendruckdose entschieden, es gäbe ja noch den mit einem Membranteller oder mit einer Rohrwanddruckdose (tschechische Art).
Muss auch eine Luftpumpe mindestens 2m vom Teich entfernt stehen?

Vielen Dank!
lg Jan


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Jan!
Ich muß mal etwas "__ unken", bei jeder Verrohrung im Teich ist man bemüht keine 90° Bogen einzubauen.
Um den Strömungs Wiederstand möglichst gering zu halten.

Dann, in der ersten Zeichnung fehlt ein Abzweig der die Luft Einspeisung generiert.
Dieser Abzweig wird hinter dem unteren 30° Bogen in aufsteigender Richtung integriert, an dem Abzweig (nach unten) kommt wiederum ein 30° Bogen installiert und ein kurzes Rohr in welches dann die Luft je nach Bauweise austritt und das Wasser mit sich führt.

Also wenn man an den Geräusche Pegel denkt, ist die Variante 1 besser.
Aber Variante 1 ist auch schwierig in der Herstellung.

Bei Variante 2 muß man bedenken, damit der LH keine großen Höhen Unterschiede zu lässt.
Je größer der Unterschied um so weniger Wasser.


----------



## janfo (4. Jan. 2022)

Hallo samorai,

Ich hatte mich erkundigt zu Bodenabläufen und habe da welche gesehen die direkt einen 90° Anschlussbogen haben. Wenn ich den Ablauf/Zulauf auch einfach seitlich anbringen kann, würde ich aber auch mit weniger Bögen auskommen.

Bei meiner Variante 2 geschieht die Lufteinspeisung nicht in dem KG-Rohr, der Luftheber sitzt am Ende des Pflanzenfilters. 
Hatte auch überlegt ob es nicht Sinn macht direkt das KG-Rohr als "Luftheber" zu verwenden, aber habe mir gedacht dass es wohl nicht effektiv sein wird, da es senkrecht den besten Wirkungsgrad hat (nur so kann sich die Luft im ganzen Rohr verteilen und das Wasser mitreißen) Will aber keinen 1m tiefen Graben ausheben um dann senkrecht an den Pflanzenfilter anschließen zu können. 

Höhenunterschiede werde ich bei keiner der Varianten realisieren müssen.


----------



## Turbo (4. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Nachteile: hohe Wartungsintensität,


Musst nur nicht zu geizig sein und gleich einen überdimensionierten Filter kaufen.
Bei meinem Filter genügt Ende Jahr beim Ausserbetrieb nehmen eine Reinigung.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2022)

Hier gibt es senkkrechte BA's https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...jOva2N1Zj1AhWUSPEDHa37CRoQ9aACegQIARBG&adurl=


janfo schrieb:


> Bei meiner Variante 2 geschieht die Lufteinspeisung nicht in dem KG-Rohr, der Luftheber sitzt am Ende des Pflanzenfilters.



Das geht nicht. Die Luft soll ja das Wasser mitreißen und beschleunigen. Siehe  Druckdose. die ist ja nicht oben sondern unten verbaut.


----------



## janfo (4. Jan. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Das geht nicht. Die Luft soll ja das Wasser mitreißen und beschleunigen.


In der Draufsicht zu Variante 2 kann man erkennen was ich meine 
Der Luftheber an sich bleibt natürlich unverändert. 
Aber du hast ja selbst geschrieben, dass der Luftheber am Ende des Pflanzenfilters zum Hauptteich hin sitzen sollte, da er somit eine Sogwirkung auf den Pflanzenfilter aufbauen kann.


----------



## samorai (4. Jan. 2022)

Ja okay , dann war das von mir her falsch Verstanden.
Das sind nur die Zuleitungen von Teich nach Filter und haben nichts mit einem LH zu tun.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2022)

Hi Thorsten,

zu Jans Standort Nordhessen

Nordhessen ist ja in etwa der Bereich zwischen Korbach (Edersee) - Kassel - Bad Hersfeld - Schwalmstadt

südlich davon herrscht zumindest ne ziemliche Brache was Teichianer angeht. Hier in Mittelhessen sind ja nur noch 3 Mitglieder im Forum aktiv: Peter (PeBo) in Langgöns, Ich in Marburg und Axel (Axel120470) in Dillenburg

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (5. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die Info!
Marburg wäre am nächsten, ca 1-1,5std Fahrt. Könnte mal an einem Wochenende wenn es passt vorbei kommen auf eine kleine Teichtour. Natürlich nur wenn es erwünscht ist und sich einrichten ließe.
Da kann ich mit Sicherheit eine Menge lernen

lg Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2022)

Hi Jan,

viel zu sehen gibts da z.Z. ja leider nichts (mehr)  . Ich hatte meinen nach über 10 Jahren zugewucherten Teich ja Mitte/Ende September erst einer kompletten Generalüberholung (mußte u.a. 10 mächtige Seerosen rauswerfen) und fast Komplettrodung unterzogen, er ist nun erst Mal wieder sehr kahl und auch immer noch nicht wieder ganz voll  Im Frühjahr muß ich daher auch wieder ran mit neuem Grünzeuch unter/im Wasser bevor meine kleinen Rundschwanzmakropode in den Teich umziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (5. Jan. 2022)

Mich interessiert dein Teich vor allem, weil du ja schreibst, dass du keine Technik drin hast.
Ist das noch immer so?
Denkst du mein Konzept könnte funktionieren?
Habe die Tage vor allem die Fachbeiträge von StefanS gelesen. Sind schon etwas älter aber haben an Aktualität, denke ich, nicht eingebüßt. Die gefallen mir sehr gut.

Daraus lese ich, dass man einen Filter nur braucht, wenn man Fische im Teich hat (als Ansiedelungsfläche für Bakterien die Ammoniak/Nitrit in Nitrat umwandeln). Wenn die Bakterien im Teich gute Ansiedlungsflächen haben (geeignetes Substrat) und viele Pflanzen im Teich wachsen und man keine große Filterleistung braucht (keine Fische, wenig Nährstoffeintrag) ist der Teich quasi gleichzeitig der Filter.
Die Pumpe wäre in diesem Fall dann nur dazu da um eine Strömung zu gewährleisten. So werden alle Nährstoffe im Teich gut verteilt.
Mit Luftheber statt Pumpe hätte ich dann gleichzeitig noch eine Sauerstoff und Stickstoffanreicherung und würde keinen Kleinlebewesen schaden.
Ich bin eigentlich überzeugt, dass es funktioniert. Mit Pflanzen kenne ich mich auch recht gut aus und in mein Naturgartenkonzept würde das alles wunderbar hineinpassen.
Wenn kein Widerspruch von euch kommt würde ich das Konzept noch ein bisschen ausfeilen, im Frühjahr dann sobald es möglich ist (Bodenfrost) die Grube ausheben und loslegen. Dass ich dann im Frühsommer-Sommer einen fertigen Teich habe.

Habe zwar schon hier im Forum durchgescrollt und gesucht aber nicht viel gefunden was in diese Richtung geht. (Wie ich es in Variante 3 dargestellt hab)

lg Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2022)

Hi Jan,

der Teich ist auch nach der Generalüberholung immer noch technikfrei

wie Du vermutest siedeln sich nitritabbauende Bakterien ja auch überall auf besiedelbaren Flächen im Teich an (auf Steinen, Pflanzen, Bodengrund, im Mulm ect).  Darum brauchts in größeren/großen Teichen auch bei geringem/moderatem Fischbesatz nicht unbedingt Filteranlagen. Ich hatte von 2011 - 2017 auch ne handvoll Koi im Teich, was ohne Filteranlage ging (die wurden halt auch net laufend mit schlecht verwertbarer Getreidekost "gemästet"  )
in Pflanzenteichen mit sich selbst ansiedelnder Fauna brauchts eigentlich keine Technik wie exterm mit wasser aus dem Teich versorgte Pflanzenfilter - die gesamte Bepflanzung im Teich macht ja genau das gleiche schon im Teich. Beides muß halt auch regelmäßig mal gesäubert werden - der Schlamm der per Pumpe/Luftheber hochgefödert im Pflanzfilter "hängen" bleibt oder sich unten am Teichgrund im Laufe der Jahre ansammelt ist zumindest der gleiche wenn net aus übermäßiger Fischkacke/Futterresten bestehend. In naturnahen Teichen ist Schlamm am Boden ja auch ein Lebensraum div. __ Würmer, Larven ect. (bei meiner Reinigung im Herbst fand ich darin gewaltige Mengen von Glanzwürmern und Tubifex, auch Sumpfdeckelschnecken vergraben sich im Winter gerne. Schlecht wird Schlamm erst dann wenn er so dicht wird das in tiefere Schichten kein Sauerstoff mehr eindringen kann und er dann durch Inkohlung sichtbar schwarz wird (passiert nach meinen Erfahrungen die letzen 30 Jahre erst ab ca. 12-15cm Schlammdicke

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (6. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Frank,

Schön, dass du ohne Technik gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast! Bei deiner Teichgröße ist es natürlich nochmal etwas anderes.
Mein geplanter "Pflanzenfilter" ist ja im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als ein intensiv bepflanzter Teil des Teiches.
Bin mal gespannt wie die Schlammentwicklung dann voranschreitet, dadurch dass ich wohl jeden Herbst Biomasse (Pflanzen) entferne und viele Pflanzen + keine Fische drin haben werde denke ich dass es sich wirklich in Grenzen halten wird. 
Gut zu wissen, dass der Schlamm sich sichtbar verändert, sollte kein Sauerstoff mehr eindringen können. Auch deine langjährige Erfahrung dass dies ab 12-15cm Schlammdicke passiert ist wertvoll.

Danke für die Infos, lerne hier schnell dazu 
freue mich schon sehr darauf wenn es von der Theorie in die Praxis geht

Kann jemand zufällig Pflanzen nennen die entweder gut mit Strömung klar kommen oder weniger gut? Es geht mir darum welche Pflanzen ich in der Nähe des Lufthebers pflanzen kann.

vielen Dank
lg Jan


----------



## Knipser (6. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Schön, dass du ohne Technik gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast! Bei deiner Teichgröße ist es natürlich nochmal etwas anderes.
> Mein geplanter "Pflanzenfilter" ist ja im Prinzip auch nichts anderes als ein intensiv bepflanzter Teil des Teiches.
> ...


Jan, ich hoffe Du meinst einen Filtergraben - meiner ist 5m lang und 0,40m tief mit schwacher Strömung, so können sich die Schwebeteilchen langsam absetzen. Die Hauptfilter-Anlage wird dadurch sehr stark entlastet. 1mal im Jahr wird mit dem Schlammsauger der Filtergraben gereinigt und in den Garten geleitet - prima Dünger. Bepflanzt wurde er mit 16 niedrig wachsenden Seerosen in 4 großen Maurerkübeln. Manchmal wird auch Fischbrut aus dem Teich hier eingeleitet, die ich dann später verschenke. Willi


----------



## janfo (6. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Willi, danke für deinen Beitrag.
Ja, man könnte auch Filtergraben dazu sagen, trifft es aber nicht ganz genau. Denn ich habe, wie man in der Draufsicht sehen kann eher eine Gesamtkonzeption, wo der Teich als ganzes die Filterfunktion hat.
Es soll ja ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden (mit allem Getier was sich dort von selbst ansiedelt). Es gibt größere Flachwasserzonen die auch bewachsen sein werden. Die Pflanzenfilterzone ist nochmal stärker bewachsen als andere Zonen, werde es auch Strömungstechnisch so gestalten, dass nach dem Einlauf in die Zone, diese erstmal breiter wird, damit sich das Wasser beruhigen kann sowie sich an tieferen Stellen das Sediment absetzen kann, um dann beim Zulauf in den Teich wieder enger zu werden um eine gewisse Strömung in den Teich zu bringen.

Ich werde den Bau und die Entwicklung des Teiches auch dokumentieren. Sowohl mit Fotos als auch mit Videos (ein weiteres Hobby von mir).
Das würde ich dann alles hier mit euch teilen.

Das Luftheberkonzept stimme ich gerade noch mit jemandem der davon Ahnung hat ab, was die Dimensionierung der Pumpe und des Lufthebers betrifft. Das generelle Konzept hält auch er für möglich. Sowohl die Variante mit dem Luftheber nach der Pflanzenfilterzone sozusagen als Sog, der dann in den Hauptteich fördert, als auch die Variante wo der Luftheber in die Pflanzenfilterzone fördert. Beide Varianten haben Vor- und Nachteile. Für mich ist ein separater Filter nicht notwendig.

Über die richtige Dimensionierung des Pflanzenfilters an sich muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen, wenn ich weiß wieviele Liter der Luftheber fördert. Ich werde die Zone aber so groß wie möglich gestalten, bin mit meinem Konzept da denke ich schon nah dran.

lg Jan


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Es soll ja ein reiner Pflanzenteich werden (mit allem Getier was sich dort von selbst ansiedelt).


Dann kannst du dir die Technik eigendlich sparren. Leite von einer Dachfläche das Regenwasser in den Teich. 
Entweder mit einem Trockenfallenden Foliengraben oder so wie Ich mit Wasserdieb und 63er Leitung. Irgend wo läuft der dann ab und zu über und die Nährstoffe ím Wasser werden raus geleitet.

Naja, mach den Luftheber und dann kannst ggf ein paar Reisfische (ca. 3-5 cm) einsetzten. Die sollten in deinem Teich ohne Futter passend sein.








						Welche Fische?
					

Hallo zusammen  Ich habe einen technikfreien Naturteich mit rund 6 Kubikmeter. Hab nun schon öfter mal lesen dürfen, dass man bei der Größe gut wenigstens ein paar __ Moderlieschen halten könnte, die sich dann selber ernähren, sprich ohne Fütterung auskommen. Zum Preis, dass sich dann deutlich...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de


----------



## janfo (8. Jan. 2022)

Hallo @Tottoabs
Ja, bin jetzt ja mittlerweile auch (wieder) an dem Punkt dass ich es ohne Technik mache. Bis auf Luftpumpe + Luftheber.
Selbst das könnte man ja theoretisch einsparen, aber ich sehe Vorteile an einer Strömung im Teich.
Die Einleitung des Regenwassers von der Überdachung hatte ich ja in der Skizze dargestellt. Da kann ich dann die Regenleitung so lenken, dass es entweder direkt in den Hauptteich, direkt in den Pflanzenfilter, direkt in die Sumpfzone oder direkt in die Wiese geleitet wird.
Fische werde ich nicht einsetzen

Vielleicht gibt es auch noch Meinungen/Hinweise warum eine Strömung (in einem Teich ohne Fischbesatz) wichtig oder unwichtig ist?

Meiner unqualifizierten Meinung nach sorgt die Strömung für einen ständigen Nährstoff- und Gasaustausch im Wasser. Der den Pflanzen und manchen Tieren zugute kommt. Es sorgt für Dynamik und Unordnung, was ja in der Natur zu mehr Vielfalt führt.

Ich tendiere momentan dazu die Strömung möglichst gering zu halten, da auch mit geringer Strömung diese Ziele erfüllt werden können und ich zusätzlich sicher stellen kann, dass sich Tiere, die sich eher bei niedriger - gar keiner Strömung wohlfühlen (soweit ich weiß z.B. __ Molche, Libellenlarven) geeignete Bereiche haben.
Die Strömungssituation im fertigen Teich werde ich genau (gegebenenfalls mit Uranin) analysieren. Und dann kann ich ja z.B. durch Platzierung von Steinen etc. noch Einfluss nehmen.

lg Jan


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es auch noch Meinungen/Hinweise warum eine Strömung (in einem Teich ohne Fischbesatz) wichtig oder unwichtig ist?



Ich denke mal ganz einfach.
In jedem Teich gibt es ein Leben und ein Sterben, es müssen ja keine Kot Absonderungen von Fischen sein.
Amphibien wie Froesche oder __ Molche kommen nicht ohne Nahrung aus, den Kreislauf muss ich hier nicht weiter beschreiben.
Fazit : Lebewesen verdauen und Pflanzen, ob innerhalb oder außerhalb des Teiches sind auch nicht ohne.
Blüten Blätter oder auch Samen sind im Prinzip auch Abfälle von Pflanzen die den Teich ordentlich Schwierigkeiten bereiten können.
Die Kreis Strömung wird dir immer im Teich helfen, egal ob ein Skimmer verwendet wird oder ob du keschern tust.
Aber eine Kreisstroemung kann noch mehr.
Sie bringt den gelösten Sauerstoff in das System Teich in allen Ecken.
Sie bringt die gelösten Nährstoffe an den Pflanzen.
Was auch auch wichtig erscheint : Die Kreis Strömung hat in gewisser Maßen auch Einfluß auf eine Verladung. 
Dieser Kreislauf ist also ein Transport Mittel im Wasser das nicht zu unterschätzen ist.
Wenn du in die Natürlichen Gewässer schaust, sind die Flüsse am saubersten.
Warum nicht etwas von Mutter Natur lernen und angemessen übertragen, zum Schaden kann es nicht sein.
Negative Punkte sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Jan. 2022)

Hi Ron,

kommt halt immer drauf an wo man in den Fluß schaut  .
Je weiter man in die Oberläufe Richtung Quelle (Barben, Äschen, Forellenregion) kommt umso sauberer (weil eben kühler und nährstoffärmer werdend - deswegen sind ja auch Bergseen so schön klar), je länger ein Fluß und je weiter man Richtung  warme Unterläufe/zur Mündung (Karpfen/__ Blei bzw. __ Kaulbarsch/Flunderregion kommt umso trüber wirds da auch immer mehr angesammelte Nährstoffe im Fluß mitgeschleppt werden.

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (12. Jan. 2022)

@samorai
Danke für deinen Beitrag, ja von der Natur kann und sollte man sich viele Dinge abschauen 
Ich werde für eine kontinuierliche Strömung sorgen, allerdings auch Bereiche haben, wo die Strömung nicht stark sein wird. Ich denke so habe ich ein dynamisches System was zu einer vielfältigen Besiedelung führt.

@Knoblauchkröte
Wäre schön, wenn die Flüsse noch ungestaut wären, durch Staudämme werden große Mengen an Sediment zurückgehalten die sonst in die Unterläufe gespült werden würden und von dort ins Meer. Das führt dazu dass das effektive Stauvolumen jedes Jahr sinkt, die Unterläufe ihre Ufer ausspülen, wichtige Sedimentabhängige Lebensräume kaputt gehen und, da nicht mehr genug Sediment nachkommt und teilweise ganze Mündungsbereiche weggespült werden.
Diese ganzen Zusammenhänge waren wissenschaftlich kaum erforscht und so gibt es so gut wie keine Staudämme die darauf Rücksicht nehmen. Natürlich kommen dazu noch Auswirkungen auf die Fische, die nicht mehr in ihre Laichgebiete wandern können etc.
Die Sedimentablagerung in den Staubecken wird uns in einigen Jahrzehnten noch teuer zu stehen kommen da die Staudämme dann nicht mehr ihre volle Funktion erfüllen können. Hatte kürzlich einen Artikel darüber gelesen.

Zu meinem Teichprojekt:
Bin im Moment dabei die Pflanzen auszuwählen und deren Platzierung zu planen. Der Luftheber wird in DN75 ausgeführt mit Rohrwanddruckdose (Tschechische Art). Man liest über die Pflanzen teilweise Widersprüchliches im Internet.
Kann ich z.B. den __ Zwergrohrkolben (Typha minima) Bedenkenlos einsetzen? Habe gelesen, dass die Rhizome die Teichfolie beschädigen können. Auf anderen Seiten steht nichts davon oder dass das Rhizom nur recht dünn ist. Ich setze ja auch auf der Folie nochmal ein Vlies ein, daher denke ich dass ich mir da keine Sorgen machen muss oder? Von __ Schilf weiß ich, dass das passieren kann.
Werde hauptsächlich Blütenpflanzen einsetzen, aber ein paar (niedrige) Gräser, die sich für kleine Teiche eignen würde ich auch gern setzen.

lg Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Jan. 2022)

Hi Jan,

den __ Zwergrohrkolben kannste einsetzen, der tut der Folie nichts (auch die großen Artgenossen können mit ihren Rhizomen, die die Konsistenz/Härte einer Fleischwurst haben, keine Folie durchstoßen) Der Zwergrohrkolben wuchert aber genauso munter vor sich hin wie seine  großen Brüder  

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (12. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die Info 
Muss nur gucken, ob ich ihn in die Sumpzone oder in die Flachwasserzone setze, vermutlich sogar in die Sumpfzone da ich dort mehr Sonne garantieren kann. 
Pflanzen die wuchern machen mir erstmal nichts, muss halt nur immer so weit ausgelichtet werden, dass andere Pflanzen die nicht so konkurrenzstark sind nicht darunter leiden.

Wenn ich den Pflanzplan fertig hab, werde ich ihn hier nochmal vorstellen

lg Jan


----------



## janfo (16. Jan. 2022)

So, habe den Pflanzplan jetzt so weit dass ich ihn mal vorstellen kann. Natürlich ist das alles Theorie und wird sich in der Praxis etwas anders entwickeln. Aber das ist ja das schöne daran.

 

Die gekennzeichneten Bereiche markieren die zu erwartende Ausdehnung nach 2-3 Jahren.
Die verschiedenen Zonen (Sumpfzone, Flachwasserzone, Pflanzenfilterzone etc.) sind natürlich jetzt etwas überlagert, wenn ihr es nicht mehr genau im Kopf habt ein paar Posts zurück hatte ich ja den Aufbau geteilt.

Die grauen Schatten sind in etwa die schattigen bzw. halbschattigen Bereiche.
Ein Paar der Pflanzen (an den Rändern wie Gefleckte __ Taubnessel, Beinwell, Nieswurz, __ Goldnessel etc. habe ich dort bereits seit 1-2 Jahren)
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das Sumpf-__ Blutauge ins Wasser setzen kann, aber an der Stelle werde ich etwas mehr Sediment vorsehen. Es kommt wohl noch bis zu -20cm Wasserstand gut klar. Vielleicht setze ich aber auch 1-2 Exemplare in die Sumpfzone. Aber andere Pflanzen sind mir in der Sumpfzone wichtiger. Vielleicht wird das __ Sumpf-Blutauge auch von Berle und Sumpfsimse verdrängt, damit würde ich aber auch leben können. Vielleicht könnt ihr aber auch eine andere Pflanze für den Bereich empfehlen.

Ich werde nach der Pflanzung an offene Stellen (in der Sumpfzone) noch __ Wiesen-Schaumkraut _Cardamine pratensis_ aussäen.

Alle Pflanzen sind heimisch.

Pflanzen die ich noch auf der Liste hatte, die erstmal keine Berücksichtigung gefunden haben sind:
Sumpf-__ Ziest _Stachys palustris_
__ Wasserminze _Mentha aquatica_
__ Schlangen-Knöterich _Bistorta officinalis_
Sumpf-__ Wolfsmilch _Euphorbia palustris_
__ Mädesüß _Filipendula ulmaria_
Schwimmlöffel _Luronium natans_
__ Froschbiss_ Hydrocharis morsus-ranae_
__ Zwergbinse _Juncus ensifolius_
__ Pfennigkraut_ Lysimachia nummularia_

Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte, würde ich auch diese Pflanzen setzen, leider habe ich nur begrenzt Platz und will den vorhandenen Pflanzen auch den nötigen Freiraum lassen sich weit ausdehnen zu können. Wenn sich nach 1-2 Jahren noch Stellen ergeben, die schlecht oder nicht bewachsen sind, werde ich da ja immer nochmal nachjustieren können und z.B. den Schwimmlöffel setzen.

Meint ihr das wäre ein tragfähiges/sinnvolles Konzept?
Geachtet habe ich auf den ökologischen Nutzen, die Optik (Wuchshöhe, Einsicht in den Teich etc.) die Standortbedingungen und die zu erwartende Ausdehnung. Wem das viel vorkommt, mein restlicher Garten ist mit Pflanzenvielfalt sozusagen zugestopft 

Vielen Dank!
lg Jan


----------



## PeBo (16. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Meint ihr das wäre ein tragfähiges/sinnvolles Konzept?


Hallo Jan, mir wäre das alles zu dicht. Für meinen Geschmack würde ich die Tiefzone offen lassen, damit ich auch noch etwas Wasser sehe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (16. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Peter,
Danke für deinen Beitrag

Offenes Wasser wird es natürlich geben, die Zonen sind ja so gezeichnet, dass es die potenziellen Lebenszonen der Pflanzen sind. Ich werde wohl nur 2 Zwergseerosen setzen und 2-3 Wasser-Knöterich etc. In der Tiefwasserzone wird es ja kaum Pflanzen geben.

Die gesetzten Pflanzen sollen sich dann langsam ausbreiten und wenn es mir zu dicht wird, werde ich Biomasse entfernen. Da der Teich sehr nährstoffarm sein wird, rechne ich auch nicht damit dass alle Pflanzen stark wuchern, manche gehen vielleicht sogar ein. Aber das nehme ich alles gerne in Kauf.
Mir geht es darum eine große Vielfalt zu haben um einen möglichst großen ökologischen Nutzen zu gewährleisten. Wie ich es auch im Rest des Gartens schon seit einigen Jahren habe.
Hatte dieses Konzept sogar schon ausgedünnt  vorher war es noch dichter gesetzt.
Hach es gibt einfach zu viele schöne Pflanzen, man muss nichtmal auf Exoten zurückgreifen.


----------



## Anja W. (17. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Jan, 
also mir gefällt deine Wildnis! Aber ich muss Peter zustimmen: vom Wasser wirst du schnell nichts mehr sehen. Krebsscheren, __ Zwergseerose und Wasserkanne ist auch bei wenigen Nährstoffen ziemlich viel. Das Sumpfblutauge überwuchert bei mir jedes Jahr die ganze Pfütze nur mit Wasserwurzeln. Das Wasser ist aber auch sauer.
Das ist das Eine, was mir bei deiner Planung aufgefallen ist: Pflanzen, die saures Wasser benötigen (__ Blutauge, __ Fieberklee) stehen mit kalkliebenden zusammen. 
Ausserdem finde ich den Rand zu gestreift. Die eine Lichtnelke, die sich bei mir auf dem Rand ausgesät hatte, sah neben der __ Sumpfdotterblume doof aus. Bei dir ist es gelb, rosa, gelb, rosa.

Ich erwarte mit Spannung, wie sich dein Teich entwickeln wird! 

Grüße aus Niedersachsen
Anja


----------



## janfo (17. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Anja,
Vielen Dank für deine Tipps!
Auf so etwas bin ich angewiesen  Ich lege ja erst in 3 Monaten los also ist noch viel Zeit um den Plan anzupassen.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall schauen, dass ich kalkliebende Pflanzen und Pflanzen die eher saures Millieu bevorzugen nicht zusammensetze.
Manche Spezialisten die auf sehr saures oder sehr kalkreiches Millieu angewiesen sind muss ich vielleicht herausnehmen. Da werde ich nochmal ein Auge drauf werfen.
Auf welche kalkliebenden Pflanzen nimmst du genau Bezug?

Die Sumpfzone muss ich in solche Streifen einteilen, hatte auch überlegt Pflanzen hintereinander zu setzen, aber die Zone ist ja wie eine Mulde aufgebaut, daher würde das nicht gehen.
Aber auf die Farbkombinationen werde ich nochmal verstärkt achten. Bisher war für mich vor allem die Höhe der Pflanzen für ihre Platzierung ausschlaggebend. Das Muster Gelb - Rosa - Gelb - Rosa (__ Sumpfdotterblume, Kuckucks-Lichtnelke, Trollblume, __ Blutweiderich) Ist vor allem aufgrund der Höhenabstufung so entstanden.

Eventuell muss ich mich entscheiden zwischen __ Seekanne und __ Zwergseerose, welche Pflanze hätte eurer Meinung nach einen höheren ökologischen Wert?

vielen Dank!
lg Jan


----------



## Anja W. (17. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Jan,

also der Pflanzenfachmann bin ich auch nicht. Ich habe nur mittlerweile gelernt, dass die meisten Pflanzen eher Kalk mögen. Wir haben zwei Pfützen mit saurem Heidewasser und ich plane einen Teich, der auch wieder damit gefüllt werden wird. Deswegen gucke ich schonmal, welche Pflanzen da rein passen könnten. Aus den vielen Versuchen meines Vaters weiß ich, was dort nicht wächst: Sumpfdotterblumen, __ Schwertlilien, Sumpfvergissmeinicht, Trollblumen und der __ Blutweiderich kümmert auch ziemlich. 
Jetzt überlege ich, dass ich einen getrennten, kleinen Sumpf fürs Auge anlegen werde, damit ich nicht auf die schönen Blühpflanzen verzichten muss. Da werde ich dann Kalksteine verwenden. An den Teich kommt ein Moor mit z. B. __ Blutauge und __ Wollgras und eine feuchte Ecke mit __ Fieberklee.

Wie Du siehst, bin ich auch noch bei der Theorie und weiß nicht, was daraus wird. Bisher weiß ich nur ganz sicher, dass sauer nicht jeder Pflanze Sache ist und das Milieu ein nicht unerheblicher  Faktor beim Pflanzenwachstum ist.

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## janfo (31. Jan. 2022)

Danke nochmal Anja für deinen Beitrag!
Kleines Update:
Bin gerade dabei eine Liste zu erstellen mit allen infrage kommenden Pflanzen und ihren jeweiligen Bedürfnissen und Eigenschaften.
Aber ich nährere mich schon langsam meinem "Idealkonzept". Tendenziell werden es etwas weniger Pflanzen als ursprünglich geplant die dafür aber größere Bereiche haben werden um sich auszubreiten.

Ich habe mit einem Landschaftsarchitekten gesprochen, der auf Teichplanung spezialisiert ist. Er meinte dass man nur in Ausnahmefällen Vlies auch auf die Folie aufbringt.
Also habe ich mich erstmal von der Idee verabschiedet 2 Lagen Vlies zu verwenden.
Ich werde in die Grube 10cm Sand füllen, darauf ein stabiles (z.B. 900g/m²) Vlies und darauf dann die Folie
Dann werde ich wohl statt EPDM eine qualitativ hochwertige 1mm phthalatfreie PVC-Folie verwenden, da EPDM den Nachteil hat schlecht reparierbar zu sein und wie ich gelesen habe auch so gut wie immer synthetisch hergestellt wird (Synthese-Kautschuk).

Steine, die ich in dem Teich platzieren möchte, bekommen einen Ausschnitt des 900er Vlieses direkt unter dem Stein, so kann eine Punktlast vermieden werden, die Folie ist geschützt ohne den ganzen Teich auskleiden zu müssen.

Die Ufermatten kann ich (dort wo ich sie nicht mit Steinen o.Ä. beschweren kann) mit speziellem Kleber direkt an die Folie ankleben.

Um eine wirksame Kapillarsperre zu haben, werde ich es so planen dass der (durchschnittliche) Wasserspiegel etwas tiefer liegt als die Wiese, die an die Sumpfzone anschließt.

Das erstmal zum aktuellen Stand
lg Jan


----------



## PeBo (31. Jan. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> dass der (durchschnittliche) Wasserspiegel etwas tiefer liegt als die Wiese, die an die Sumpfzone anschließt.



Hallo Jan, lieber umgekehrt, sonst schwemmt es bei Starkregen Nährstoffe aus der Umgebung in deinen Teich.
Also den Teich minimal höher planen, als das Niveau der Umgebung!

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (31. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Peter,
Danke für den Beitrag!

Das ist sicher richtig allerdings habe ich ja eine Sumpfzone zwischen Wiese und Teich, die mittels Uferwall vom Teich getrennt ist.
Der Wall wird ca. 5 Zentimeter über dem Niveau der Wiese liegen. Die Sumpfzone soll ja Nährstoffreich sein. Nährstoffe können also aus der Sumpfzone niemals zurück in den Teich gelangen, die Sumpfzone entwässert dann in die Wiese, bzw bei Starkregen entwässert der Teich Richtung Sumpfzone und dann Richtung Wiese. (Siehe meinen Schnitt)





(Der Schnitt ist mittlerweile etwas veraltet weil hier noch 2 Lagen Vlies und eine Pumpe dargestellt sind sowie die Höhen nicht mehr ganz passen, bin schon dabei die Zeichnungen anzupassen)

Der Wall zwischen Sumpfzone und Teich verhindert einen Nährstoffeintrag von außerhalb des Teiches. Insofern war mein Satz auch nicht ganz richtig. Der Wasserspiegel wird nicht minimal niedriger sein, sondern in etwa dem Niveau der Wiese entsprechen (anders als in dem veralteten Schnitt dargestellt).

lg Jan


----------



## janfo (10. März 2022)

Nur noch 4 Wochen, dann geht es los mit dem Teichbau 
Freue mich schon darauf, vor allem zu sehen wie die Theorie in die Praxis überführt wird.

Hier die aktuellsten Pläne:
 
Draufsicht

 
Bepflanzungsplan

 
Schnitt A-A

 
Schnitt B-B

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen die Materialien bestellen.
Ich hoffe dass das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist und man den Teichbau zu zweit innerhalb von 2 Wochen bewerkstelligen kann.
Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten und auch eine Dokumentation des Teichbaues (Video/Foto) anfertigen.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps von euch!

lg Jan


----------



## Joschik (15. März 2022)

Hab mal ne Frage, wie du dir das mit der Besiedelung vorstellst. Oder natürlich auch Erfahrungen von anderen Usern. Hab mir das auch durch den Kopf gehen lassen und fände es schob Megaspannend zu sehen,wie da nach und nach Leben einkehrt.
Meine Befürchtung ist hingegen, dass das doch alles sehr, sehr lange dauert.
Gehe jetzt auch schon auf die 50 zu und möchte nicht erst den ersten __ Wasserläufer sehen kurz bevor ich in die Kiste steige.
Aber im Ernst: Wie sind da so die Zeitspannen eurer Meinung nach?
Bei uns wurde z.B. letztes Jahr der Stausee in der Nähe abgelassen, evtl. könnte ich mir da noch ein paar Teichmuscheln besorgen z.B.


----------



## janfo (15. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtung ist hingegen, dass das doch alles sehr, sehr lange dauert.


Diese Befürchtung brauchst du nicht haben.
__ Libellen werden wohl schon im ersten Jahr Eier legen, die Larven brauchen dann ca. 2 Jahre (je nach Art) um als adultes Tier zu schlüpfen. Aber so ein Teich zieht ja schon ab dem ersten Jahr adulte Libellen an.
__ Wasserläufer (die ja zu den __ Wanzen zählen) werden wohl auch sehr schnell auftauchen, ich denke schon ab dem ersten Jahr. Ebenso z.B. Wasserschnecken und __ Würmer, viele Insekten (je nach Bepflanzung).
Vögel werden zum Baden und trinken kommen, vielleicht auch andere Tiere wie Igel die gerade in Trockenphasen etwas zu Trinken brauchen. Unter anderem daher sollte der Teich auch über eine ausreichend große Flachwasserzone verfügen.

Ich denke dass __ Molche den Teich auch recht schnell finden werden, da sie ja auch auf Wanderschaft gehen. Ich rechne damit nicht im ersten Jahr aber im 2. oder 3. Jahr bestimmt. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Umgebung an und wie der restliche Garten gestaltet ist. Wenn du viele Versteckmöglichkeiten hast wie hohes Gras, Totholzhaufen, Steinhaufen etc. werden die Tiere schneller kommen. Auch __ Frösche mögen so etwas.
Wann die ersten Frösche kommen kann ich nicht sagen.

Bin jedenfalls schon gespannt, es können auch gerne andere User berichten wie es bei ihnen war 
Sorgen brauchst du dir jedenfalls nicht zu machen Jochen, da du ja auch einen naturnahen Teich bauen willst wird sich dort sehr schnell Leben einstellen, ich denke wir werden beide Überrascht sein

zu Teichmuscheln kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, ich werde mir nichts besorgen weiß auch nicht ob es da Konflikte mit dem Naturschutz gibt.

Um die Teichbiologie direkt anzukurbeln hole ich mir von jemandem der schon lange einen Teich ohne Fische hat etwas Wasser und Substrat und "impfe" damit den neu angelegten Teich. Das erste Jahr ist aber eher ein Jahr in dem sich erstmal das biologische Gleichgewicht einstellen muss, die Pflanzen werden vielleicht erstmal kümmerlich wachsen, es kommt wohl zu Algenblüten und der Teich ist noch nicht ganz klar. Dem __ blicke ich gelassen entgegen. Aber mit den Jahren stellt sich ein immer besseres Gleichgewicht ein.


----------



## PeBo (15. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen, genau so wie Jan es beschrieben hat, war es damals auch bei mir. Zusätzlich zu den Wasserläufern und Libellenlarven hatten sich bei mir auch __ Rückenschwimmer und Köcherfliegenlarven schnell eingefunden. __ Molche habe ich auch schnell gesichtet und __ Kröten sind zugewandert. Mit den Fröschen hat es allerdings ein paar Jahre gedauert.

Gruß Peter

PS: Meinen Teich hatte ich auch mit etwas Teichschlamm und Wasser aus einem Teich eines Freundes „angeimpft“. Außerdem habe ich von dort auch einige Pflanzen bekommen.


----------



## Joschik (15. März 2022)

Oh, dass es so schnell geht überrascht mich jetzt doch. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dann ist klar was ich mache. Danke


----------



## janfo (9. Apr. 2022)

So, ich habe gute Neuigkeiten!
Heute ist der Startschuss gefallen 

Ich habe vor den Bau innerhalb von 2 Wochen abzuschließen.
Hier der Fortschritt des heutigen Tages:
  

Morgen, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt werde ich die restliche Grasnarbe abtragen und auch schon etwas in die Tiefe gehen.
Das gute ist, dass es die nächsten 2 Wochen gutes Teichbau-Wetter geben soll 

tatkräftige Grüße
Jan


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ich habe vor den Bau innerhalb von 2 Wochen abzuschließen.


Das habe ich mir 2004 auch fest vorgenommen. Aber wie es immer so kommt: erstens anders als zweitens man denkt. Und man findet immer wieder eine Schraube an der man meint das geht dann besser. Manchmal ja, aber leider manchmal auch nicht.
Von daher mein bescheidener Rat: mach in Ruhe, übernimm dich nicht und lass vor allem der Natur Zeit zum arbeiten für dich.
Bis dahin immer wieder einen Schritt zurück treten sein Werk wirken lassen und auch mal alle 5 gerade sein lassen bei zB  oder  oder was dir sonst so einfällt.


----------



## janfo (9. Apr. 2022)

Hallo René,

Ja, das ist wohl schon etwas ambitioniert und vielleicht auch nicht das beste. Allerdings würde ich es schon gerne schaffen, da ich jetzt 2 Wochen Urlaub hab und unter der Woche sonst keine Zeit hätte etwas zu tun. Entgegen kommt mir, dass ich mir bei der Planung schon viel Zeit genommen habe, daher denke ich weiß ich schon sehr genau was ich will.
Ob sich das alles so in der Realität umsetzen lässt wird sich jetzt zeigen.

Recht hast du aber, die Entspannung und Reflektion über das getane gehört dazu. Diese Zeit werde ich mir auch nehmen 

Mein Plan sieht momentan so aus, hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit. Alleine mache ich das alles auch nicht, denke das sollte zu schaffen sein mit Entspannungszeiten:

09.04. : Grassoden fast fertig
10.04. : Grassoden fertig, 10cm gegraben
11.04. : 30cm gegraben, während dem Graben Boden nivellieren
12.04. : 50cm gegraben, mittlere Zone gegraben, Tiefenbereich angefangen
13.04. : Tiefenzone fertiggestellt
14.04. : Magerbeton Uferwälle aufschütten + modellieren
15.04. : Optionaler, variabler Ruhetag
16.04. : Vlies + Folie legen
17.04. : Ufermatten schneiden, kleben, Sumpfzone mit Substrat auffüllen
18.04. : Teichgrund mit Verlegesand bedecken, während einfüllens des Wassers laufend Verlegesand nachschütten, Steine und Pflanzen einsetzen
19.04. : Ufermatte einschlämmen, Ufermattenbepflanzung aussäen und gegebenenfalls abdecken
20.04. : Dekoration (Totholz, Steine etc.) + Sumpfzone bepflanzen
21.04. : Randbepflanzung, Inbetriebnahme Luftheber, überschüssige Folie entfernen

3 Tage Rest bis Urlaubsende


----------



## Turbo (9. Apr. 2022)

Absolut realistisch das Zeitprogramm. Habe für meinen Teich glaub nicht länger gehabt.
Alles eine Frage der eingesetzten Technik und des Manpower.
Hatte nebst den passenden Fahrzeugen für Sand, Stein und Folientransport auch drei Bagger vom kleinsten Bubi Bagger bis zum 12 Tonnen Bagger zur Verfügung.
Viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Realisierung deines Projekts.


----------



## Joschik (10. Apr. 2022)

Kommt wahrscheinlich aufs Wetter an.
Hier war gestern alles. Sturm, Schnee, Graupel, zwischendurch auch mal Sonne. Aber jetzt soll es ja tatsächlich besser werden.
Wünsche viel Erfolg und Wetterglück!


----------



## janfo (10. Apr. 2022)

@Turbo
Danke dir  Jo bei mir wird es wohl etwas Arbeitsintensiver weil ich nur eine Wiedehopfhacke hab (die allerdings sehr gute Dienste leistet, die ich mir extra für das Projekt angeschafft hab), eine Spitzhacke, 2 Schubkarren, 1 Schaufel und 1 Spaten. Außerdem einen Anhänger um das Material zu holen.
Ein Minibagger wäre wirklich gut, aber ich werde es auch so schaffen  Zur Not dauert es länger als geplant, bin aber nach dem heutigen Tag noch im Zeitrahmen
@Joschik
Danke für die guten Wünsche! Ja, das Wetter soll zum Glück sehr gut werden, es könnte sogar fast schon ein bisschen zu warm werden. Wenn ich die letzten zwei Wochen gebaut hätte, wäre es wirklich mies gewesen und kaum machbar dank Dauerregen/Schnee. Also der Wettergott spielt schonmal mit 

Werde weiter berichten wie es läuft und was für Schwierigkeiten/Probleme eventuell noch auftreten.
Habe heute mittels Schnurwasserwaage ausgemessen, das Gelände hat von dem einen Teichende zum anderen 26cm Höhenunterschied, werde das mit einem Wall ausgleichen, den ich auch mit Magerbeton stabiler machen werde.


----------



## PeBo (10. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jan, einen Teich auszuheben ist für die meisten von uns eine ungewohnte körperliche  Tätigkeit.
Man muss aufpassen, dass man sich nicht  an den ersten Tagen übernimmt und sich dann Blasen oder Muskelkater holt. Danach kommt man nur noch langsam voran.

Viel Erfolg und immer schön Fotos vom Baufortschritt hier zeigen. Wir sind alle gespannt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (10. Apr. 2022)

Peter, deinen Tipp nehme ich mir zu Herzen 
Mal schauen wie es mir morgen früh geht, aber ich achte darauf dass ich nicht zu viel mache. Dann lieber früher Schluss machen um am nächsten Tag auch noch zu körperlicher Arbeit fähig zu sein


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2022)

Bei uns im Osten gab es ein Buch, "Wie der Stahl gehärtet wurde".


----------



## janfo (10. Apr. 2022)

So spare ich mir das Fitnessstudio 
Bisher geht es mir noch gut, habe mich noch nicht überanstrengt
jedenfalls werde ich in 2 Wochen mehr Muskeln haben als jetzt hehe


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2022)

Du wirst Körperpartien spüren die du noch nie gespürt hast und wunderbar schlafen.

Frage am Rande :
Wieso fängt er nicht mit der Tiefen Zone an und dann erst mit den Rand?


----------



## janfo (10. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Wieso fängt er nicht mit der Tiefen Zone an und dann erst mit den Rand?



Ich hatte gelesen, dass es Sinn macht den Boden in Schichten abzutragen und wollte auch so vorgehen. Wenn es andere Meinungen gibt, dann gerne her damit  Am besten mit Begründung warum die eine oder andere Variante besser ist.

Dort wo ich den Uferwall setzen will der zwischen Sumpfzone und Flachwasserzone liegt hab ich nur die Grasnarbe abgetragen, da ich dort ja mit Magerbeton den Wall aufschichte


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2022)

Wenn du von außen nach innen arbeitest, musst immer wieder über das fertige rüber, oder es wird durch Erdbewegung immer wieder 
 zerstört. 
Ausserdem kann man sich eine Schräge Bahn für die Schubkarre anlegen, die dann als letztes abgetragen wird. 
Fakt ist auf jeden Fall das du immer wieder durch den vollendeten Rand musst, egal ob es mit der Karre ist oder nur schippst.


----------



## janfo (10. Apr. 2022)

Von außen nach innen werde ich nicht arbeiten.
Zuerst werde ich die Pflanzenfilterzone und gleichzeitig Flachwasser + Mittelzone sowie Tiefwasserzone auf "ein" Level bringen, natürlich mit entsprechenden Abstufungen. Die Tiefwasserzone dann schon ein wenig mehr ausheben. Zuletzt werde ich die Sumpfzone ausheben. Die Bereiche wo später die Magerbetonwälle entstehen, werde ich von vornherein aussparen (dort ist nur die Gasnarbe abgetragen)
Den Uferbereich werde ich mit Aushub entsprechend auffüllen, dass ich auf die richtigen Höhenlevel komme.
Wenn dann alle Zonen fertig ausgehoben sind und ich zufrieden bin, werde ich die Uferwälle aus Magerbeton bauen.

Danach dann weiter im Text 

Das Gute ist, dass ich viel von dem Aushub (speziell den guten Oberboden) direkt schon im Uferbereich verwenden kann da ich damit aufschütte. So spare ich mir für einen Teil des Aushubs das Wegkarren mit den Schubkarren.


----------



## janfo (11. Apr. 2022)

So, habe heute wieder viel geschafft, bin gut im Zeitplan

Momentan sieht die Grube so aus:
 

Habe mit Kalk die Umrisse der Zonen gelegt, um besser abschätzen zu können wo man Graben muss.
Für morgen ist geplant die Tiefwasserzone auszuheben und die Höhen der Zonen richtig anzupassen sowie die Grube zu modellieren.
Dann kann übermorgen schon mit den Magerbeton Uferwällen begonnen werden.
Den Wall außen muss ich machen um die 26cm Höhenunterschied zwischen linker und rechter Seite auszugleichen. Die Flachwasserzone rechts muss ich dann entsprechend noch etwas auffüllen.


----------



## Joschik (11. Apr. 2022)

Es geht voran! 

Habe heute meine Teichfolie bestellt. Hab mich auch, wie du, für die Natura Green Premium Plus 1mm entschieden und dem 900er Vlies.


----------



## DbSam (11. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jan,

der zukünftige Wall sieht noch so locker aus ...

Wenn zum Schluss keine Rüttelplatte verfügbar ist, dann würde ich mit der vollen Schubkarre ab und zu einen Umweg nehmen und immer wieder mal die Krone entlang fahren. Dann verdichtest Du den Wall so fast nebenbei ...
Nur etwas Trampeln zum Schluss ist zu wenig.


VG Carsten


----------



## janfo (11. Apr. 2022)

@Joschik
Ja, langsam nimmt das ganze Gestalt an 
Ich denke mit den Folien + Vlies haben wir eine gute Wahl getroffen. Vor dem legen der Folie hab ich noch am meisten Respekt.

@DbSam
Ja, habe noch vor den fester zu machen. Das mit der Schubkarre ist ne gute Idee! Danke
Ich will neben dem Wall den Boden auch nochmal ca. 10cm hoch aufschütten. Dort wo dann der zukünftige Weg um den Teich ist.


----------



## DbSam (11. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Ja, habe noch vor den fester zu machen.


Musst Du auch, damit es nicht absackt ... 

Kleiner Tipp noch: 
Die ersten zwei, drei Fahrten sind etwas sehr mühselig und sehr anstrengend, da alles noch sehr locker ist - nehme da die Karre nicht ganz so voll.
Spätestens dann hast Du auch den Dreh raus, wie Du da am besten lang fährst ...
(Geht natürlich nur bei halbwegs trockenem Boden.)


VG Carsten


----------



## janfo (11. Apr. 2022)

Ich werde wohl auch die Innenseiten der Wälle mit Magerbeton stabilisieren. Ich denke das wird auch nochmal etwas bringen.
Mal sehen, morgen wird das ganze nochmal mehr modelliert wenn ich es schaffe. 
vom Groben ins Feine


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe Teile des Untergrundes mit einem Kalksandstein verfestigt. (Tipp von Naturagart) In die Löcher des Steins passen genau die Stiele von Spaten. Bei mir  hat es sich bewährt.


----------



## janfo (12. Apr. 2022)

Gut, dass ich sehr harten, lehmigen Boden habe. Da kann ich mir das verfestigen wohl größtenteils ersparen. Dafür ist das Graben umso beschwerlicher.
Habe aber auch heute wieder viel geschafft, obwohl wir nur zu zweit sind (mein Bruder und Ich) und keine motorisierten Geräte haben.
Liege somit voll im Zeitplan.

So sieht die Grube nach dem heutigen Tage aus, der Zollstock ist auf 1m ausgeklappt:
 

Morgen ist geplant die Tiefwasserzone fertig zu stellen, die Sumpzone dort auszuheben wo ich noch Tiefe erreichen muss (links), die Mittelzone fertigzustellen sowie den Teich zu modellieren, den erhöhten Weg um den Teich mittels Aushub zu bauen und dann kann übermorgen auch schon der Magerbeton kommen


Für die Kapillarsperre habe ich mir an manchen Bereichen nochmal etwas anderes ausgedacht. Ich denke es wird gut funktionieren wenn ich die Folie um die Ufermatte ein paar cm Umklappe, somit hat die Ufermatte keinen direkten Kontakt zum Erdreich. Die Folie fixiere ich dann mit etwas Magerbeton auf der Ufermatte. Mal schauen wie es in der Praxis klappt, in der Theorie hört es sich erstmal logisch an


----------



## janfo (13. Apr. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ein kleines Update von mir.
So sieht die Grube nach dem heutigen Tag aus:
 

Sand ist bereits da, die Tiefwasserzone fast fertiggestellt, Sumpfzone angefangen. Das umliegende Gelände ist auf den Zentimeter genau nivelliert. Morgen will ich die Sumpfzone + Tiefwasserzone fertig stellen, den Sand genau auftragen und die Uferwälle betonieren 
Es soll in der Nacht und bis morgen vormittag Regen geben, den Regenauslauf der Terrassenüberdachung habe ich in einen großen Eimer geleitet, nicht dass morgen alles schon geflutet ist. Sollte aber den Baumaßnahmen keinen Abbruch tun.
Freitag ist dann der Ruhetag geplant, da kann der Beton auch schön abbinden.


----------



## janfo (15. Apr. 2022)

Heute wieder ein Update!

Bin perfekt im Zeitplan 
Heute ist der Ruhetag angesagt, der auch wirklich nötig ist.

Gestern hab ich noch bis es dunkel wurde geackert, daher erst heute das Foto wie weit ich gestern gekommen bin:
 

Die Uferwälle sind fertig betoniert, die Sumpzone fertig ausgehoben, Tiefenzone und Mittelzone fertiggestellt.
Samstag wird dann eventuell noch Sand hinzugefügt oder weggenommen um den Untergrund dann wirklich perfekt zu haben um dann mit dem verlegen von Vlies + Folie fortzufahren 

Ich werde wohl den Lehm als Substrat verwenden, den ich aus der Tiefenzone rausgeholt habe. Haben hier sehr lehmigen Boden. Also 50% des eigenen Lehms + 50% Sand sollen dann das Substrat ergeben. Ich habe so an 10cm Substrat gedacht. In der Sumpfzone verwende ich je nach geplanten Pflanzen nährstoffreicheres Substrat, für __ Fieberklee + __ Sumpfdotterblume eher etwas saurer.


----------



## janfo (16. Apr. 2022)

Und heute wieder ein Update 
So sah die fertige Grube aus:
 
Danach habe ich Vlies verlegt:
 
Und auch schon die Folie:
 
Die Tiefwasserzone sieht auf den Bildern kleiner aus, als sie ist.
In die Tiefwasserzone habe ich schonmal etwas Wasser laufen lassen sowie Substrat eingebracht. Die Falten werde ich noch besser zusammenlegen so gut es geht. Dadurch, dass schon Wasser drin ist, kann ich von oben schön die Falten ziehen.

Bevor weiter Wasser aufgefüllt wird, werde ich morgen die Ufermatten schneiden/kleben
Wenn das fertig ist, wird im Rest des Teiches Substrat aufgebracht, die Pflanzen gesetzt, dann Ufermatten eingeschlämmt, Ufermattenbepflanzung gesetzt und zuletzt die Sumpzone bepflanzt. Wenn das Wasser dann auf voller Höhe ist, werde ich die Kapillarpserren finalisieren und schon überstehendes Vlies/Folie abschneiden, aber noch einen ausreichend großen Folienrand lassen, falls doch noch etwas nachsackt. Nach ein paar Tagen kann ich auch diesen, denke ich, entfernen.


----------



## janfo (17. Apr. 2022)

Frohe Ostern euch allen!
Ein Update von heute:
Auch heute waren mein Bruder und ich wieder sehr fleißig

Haben den Lehm, den wir aus der Tiefenzone geholt haben komplett durchgesiebt und mit Sand gemischt um so jetzt ein gutes Substrat zu haben.
Die Folie haben wir nochmal besser hinbekommen:
 

Danach dann Pizza selbsgemacht 
 

Dann die Folie dann nochmal von jeglichem Staub befreit. Dann haben wir die Ufermatten verlegt und geklebt:
 

Morgen kommt dann Substrat + Steine hinein, dann noch mehr Wasser. Die Kapillarsperren werden dort wo die Ufermatten jetzt über den Teichrand hinaus gehen noch fertiggestellt sobald genug Wasser drin ist, damit ich sehe wo die Folie genau enden kann.
Dazu werde ich die Folie + Vlies an den Rändern (wo keine Sumpzone ist) um die Ufermatte legen, und darauf nochmal betonieren.

läuft alles bisher nach Plan. Fühle mich aber schon sehr gerädert
Morgen nochmal und dann kann ich die weitere Entwicklung erstmal abwarten und schon Anfangen zu genießen


----------



## janfo (17. Apr. 2022)

Hab vorhin ein falsches Bild von der Folie eingestellt, so sah sie dann aus:
 
Damit war ich ganz zufrieden. Bei den Füßen der Terrassenüberdachung hab ich die Folie danach noch eingeschnitten und noch ein paar Falten zusammengelegt. An stellen wo die Sonne viel hingeschienen hatte, war sie auf jeden Fall elastischer. Gut, dass das Wetter die ganze Zeit über mitspielt 

Unter die Ufermatten auf dem Uferwall und dort wo der Luftheber in den Pflanzenteich durchgeht hatte ich eine Schicht feuchten Lehm gemacht, die Pflanzen, die auf der Ufermatte wachsen werden sollen so einen besseren Wurzelbereich haben.

Habe mir überlegt dass ich morgen erstmal die Ufermatten und alles mit Wasser kurz abspüle, da bei deren Herstellung auch etwas Seife zum Einsatz kam, daher empfiehlt Naturagart die Ufermatten bei der Verwendung in bestehenden Teichen abzuspülen (Ich schätze bei bestehenden Teichen ist die Wirkung gravierender da schon viele Organismen den Teich bevölkern). Außerdem kann ich damit erreichen dass lockere Plastikfasern der Matte mit herausgespült werden. Dieses Wasser kippe ich dann erstmal weg. Danach befülle ich den Teich dann mit Leitungswasser und vielleicht auch einem kleinen Teil Regenwasser.


----------



## janfo (18. Apr. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
Hier ein Bild vom heutigen Tage:
 

Substrat werde ich noch mehr in den Teich machen, die Sumpfzone ist auch noch nicht ganz gefüllt. Mir ist die Erde und der Sand/Lehm ausgegangen. Die Ufermatten werden noch komplett eingeschlämmt.
Aber sonst sieht alles sehr gut aus. Die Wasserlinie ist genau so wie geplant. 
Kapillarsperren mache ich noch keine, war auch nicht nötig. Denke das wird nötig wenn ich mehr Pflanzenbewuchs habe. Ich will aber mal austesten wieviel Wasser der Teich wirklich verlieren würde. An der Terrasse wächst schon seit vielen Jahren Farn, der bald austreiben dürfte. Ich will diesem nicht das Wasser entziehen und mittels Kapillarsperre trockene Bedingungen schaffen. 
Werde aber genug Vlies/Folie/Ufermatte lassen an den Stellen wo ich später eventuell eine Kapillarsperre nachrüste.

Und der erste Gast hatte sich auch direkt eingefunden:
 
Ein gemeiner __ Rückenschwimmer _Notonecta glauca _
Der schon seine Bahnen im Teich geschwommen ist


----------



## Joschik (19. Apr. 2022)

Sieht doch gut aus. 
Habt ihr die Feiertage durchgewerkelt?
Das man das Substrat mit Boden mischt habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen. Hatte auch vor, Sand und Aushub zu mischen. Habe aber ein bisschen Bedenken wegen des Pflanzen/Nährstoffverhältnisses. Am Anfang werden es ja recht wenig Pflanzen sein, die erst über die Jahre sich ausbreiten. Habe jetzt irgendwie Bedenken, dass ich am Anfang mit Algen Probleme bekomme.


----------



## janfo (19. Apr. 2022)

Ja, haben auch an den Feiertagen viel geschafft.

gestern ist mein Bruder abgereist, den Rest mache ich die nächsten Tage dann alleine, sollte aber nicht mehr so viel sein. Heute hab ich schonmal das Substrat beschafft, morgen werde ich dann weiter machen.
Jetzt lasse ich es ein wenig ruhiger angehen. Diese Woche hab ich ja noch Urlaub.

Ja @Joschik ich denke dass am Anfang Algen wachsen werden kommt meistens vor. Ist aber kein schlechtes Zeichen. Da die anderen Pflanzen noch klein sind, verbrauchen eben die Algen die Nährstoffe.
Die Phase ist ganz normal, die Algen werden dann aber irgendwann immer weniger sobald sich die großen Pflanzen durchsetzen und sich ein Gleichgewicht, auch des Mikrobioms einpendelt. Einfach abwarten, Geduldig sein und im nächsten Jahr sieht es dann schon wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## janfo (19. Apr. 2022)

Und das Substrat aus einem Teil des Aushubs herzustellen macht meiner Meinung nach sehr viel Sinn. Hatte das zwar nicht gelesen wie du @Joschik  (freut mich, dass es auch andernorts empfohlen wird) aber einfach aus dem Grund gemacht, dass ich weiß dass es sich um guten Lehmboden handelt, schön gemischt von der Natur. Gerade bei einem naturnahem Teich kann man damit denke ich nichts falsch machen. Den habe ich mit Sand gestreckt ca. 50/50.

Ich konnte den kompletten Aushub des Teiches an verschiedenen Stellen des Gartens gut verwenden. Die obere fruchtbare Schicht an Stellen wo lockere Pflanzenerde benötigt wird zum kleinen Teil auch in der Sumpfzone und die sehr Lehmhaltigen Schichten unter anderem zum Nivellieren des Geländes + Substrat, hatte ja 26cm Höhenunterschied. Somit habe ich außen den Weg um den Teich gebaut. Ist auch vom Kraftaufwand geringer, da ich oft die Schubkarre gar nicht gebraucht habe.

Wie sich das Substrat im Praxistest bewährt kann ich aber wohl erst in 1-2 Jahren beurteilen


----------



## Joschik (20. Apr. 2022)

War auch nur so ein Gedanke von mir, muss ja nicht so kommen. Kam mir so, als ich mir letzte Woche schon mal ein paar Pflänzchen für den Teich mitgenommen habe. Die sind ja noch ziemlich mickrig und werden am Anfang noch wenig als Algengegenspieler beitragen können. Dazu noch zusätzlich Nährstoffe.
Aber vielleicht ist die Sorge auch völlig unbegründet.
Was ich erstaunlich finde, dass gleich am ersten Tag so ein __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich ist. Hast du schon Pflanzen drin, mit denen er reingekommen sein könnte, oder ist der tatsächlich von selbst so schnell  in den Teich gekommen?


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> ist der tatsächlich von selbst so schnell in den Teich gekommen?


Eigentlich erstaunlich das es nur einer ist. Okay es ist ja teilweise noch recht kühl. Aber bevor bei uns die ersten 2-3 cm Wasser zum Setzen der Folie im Loch eingelaufen waren, schwirrten schon etliche __ Wasserläufer,  __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Libellen usw im und am Wasser.


----------



## Joschik (20. Apr. 2022)

Ah, ok.
Grad mal die Verlinkungen angeschaut, weil du geschrieben hast, dass die alle "schwirrten". War mir gar nicht bewusst, dass __ Wasserläufer und __ Rückenschwimmer auch __ fliegen können. Das erklärt natürlich einiges.


----------



## janfo (20. Apr. 2022)

Ja, der wird wohl in den Teich geflogen sein.
Aber ja, um die Zeit __ fliegen noch keine __ Libellen und auch vielen anderen Insekten ist es noch zu kühl. Daher war ich überrascht dass gleich am ersten Tag ein __ Rückenschwimmer seine Runden dreht. Dachte erst es wäre eine Schwebfliege die kurz vom ertrinken ist. Als ich näher gekommen bin schwamm er weg.

So siehts nach dem heutigen Tag aus:
 
Die Backsteine rechts beschweren nur die Folie damit der Kleber gut haftet. Dort will ich eine Kapillarsperre bauen. In Richtung Terrasse will ich es ohne Kapillarsperre versuchen, der Farn würde sonst wohl eingehen. Bäume oder ähnliches was seine Wurzeln richtung Teich ausstrecken würde gibt es da ja nicht.
Habe heute vor allem Lehm/Sand gemischt und eingeschlämmt. Morgen nochmal einschlämmen; die Flachwasserzone soll dann auch noch etwas flacher werden und damit auch das Gefälle des Uferwalls, dann kann ich Freitag weitere Pflanzen setzen


----------



## PeBo (20. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jan, wie schön, dass du hier fast in Echtzeit deinen Teichbau dokumentierst. Das ist schon eine Leistung, nach einem anstrengenden Tag hier so detailliert zu berichten.
Du hattest ja im Vorfeld eine gute Planung und hast nicht einfach so darauf los gebaut. Das wird also eine schöne Dokumentation die man durchaus als Referenz für den Bau eines naturnahen Teiches immer wieder mal verlinken kann.
Mach weiter so. Auch die weitere Entwicklung interessiert bestimmt viele.

Vielen Dank 
Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (20. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Peter,

So etwas zu lesen erfreut einen sehr! Schön, dass dir die Dokumentation so gefällt 
Und ja, manchmal hätte ich nach einem anstrengenden Tag auch lieber relaxed anstatt einen Beitrag zu verfassen, aber auch die Dokumentation wollte ich für die interessierten User und auch für mich durchziehen. Gerne kann man an der ein oder anderen Stelle meine Planung verlinken, ich kann mir vorstellen dass es für manche Teichneulinge (wie ich einer war und wohl auch noch bin) inspirierend sein kann. 
Wenn alles abgeschlossen ist, vielleicht auch schon etwas eingewachsen werde ich auch nochmal ein kleines Video produzieren vom Teichbau.

Gerne werde ich auch weiterhin Updates posten. Dazu würde ich aber einen neuen Thread aufmachen wenn der Teichbau abgeschlossen ist und ich mich Hauptsächlich der entspannten Beobachtung widmen kann 

lg Jan


----------



## Joschik (21. Apr. 2022)

Hab noch ne Verständnisfrage: Hast du über den Uferwall nochmal Ufermatten gelegt, die das Wasser in den dahinterliegenden "Graben" saugen?
Sonst bräuchtest du ja überhaupt keine Kapillarsperre mehr, oder?


----------



## janfo (21. Apr. 2022)

Ja, die Ufermatten reichen von der Flachwasserzone über den Uferwall bis zur Hälfte der Sumpfzone bei Naturagart Ufergraben genannt. So wird die Sumpfzone mit Feuchtigkeit versorgt


----------



## janfo (21. Apr. 2022)

Und ein neuerliches Update:

Heute habe ich mehr Substrat in den Teich gemacht, außerdem auch in die Sumpfzone sodass sie mit der Geländehöhe abschließt.
Alle Sumpfzonenpflanzen gesetzt und rechts am Weg eine Kapillarsperre gebaut.

Dazu hatte ich gestern die Ufermatte auf der Folie festgeklebt und heute die Folie samt Vlies um die Ufermatte geklappt. Darauf habe ich mit Trasszement Beton angemischt und verteilt.
  

Morgen will ich die Zone die an die Terrasse angrenzt fertig machen und alle restlichen Pflanzen setzen sowie den Luftheber in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## janfo (23. Apr. 2022)

So, auch heute wieder ein Update:

Habe den toten Baum (war ein Zierahorn) der nahe am Teich war abgemacht und verwende das Totholz am und im Teich. Habe nochmal Sediment aufgebracht sowie einige Steine und jetzt fast alle Pflanzen die ins Wasser kommen gepflanzt.
Musste nochmal Sand und Lehm holen, da mir schon wieder der Vorrat ausgegangen ist. Damit kann ich dann morgen auch den Rest der Ufermatte einschlämmen. Die Folie + Vlies habe ich auch nochmal eingekürzt.
Mal sehen wieviel ich morgen schaffe, es sind noch einige Dinge zu tun. Es nähert sich jedenfalls langsam einem Zustand wo ich sagen kann, so jetzt erstmal ruhen lassen und beobachten. Nächstes Wochenende werde ich also schon genießen können 

Der Luftheber funktioniert übrigens auch tadellos und genauso wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab. Wurde mir allerdings fehlerhaft geliefert, war an einer Stelle undicht und es ist Luft außerhalb des Steigrohres hochgestiegen. Hab ich mit Sikaflex aber abdichten können. Kann zum Luftheber demnächst mal ein kurzes Video einstellen.
Außerdem wurde links am Weg ein Gartentor eingebaut (das hab ich allerdings nicht selber gemacht). Unter anderem um den Teich abzusichern.


----------



## janfo (24. Apr. 2022)

Neues vom Teichbau:

Habe heute den Teich so gut wie "fertig" gestellt. Die Ufermatte fertig eingeschlämmt, teilweise noch Ufermatte gelegt wo sie gefehlt hat. Dann unter den Regenwasserauslauf Steine gestapelt um das Wasser abzufangen, Kies beim Luftheberauslauf platziert um die Verwibelungen abzumildern, restliche Pflanzen gesetzt, auch die Knoblauchsrauken die ich zu Anfang des Teichbaues abgestochen habe konnte ich endlich einsetzen (zwischen Teich und Terrasse) ansonsten Dekoration etc.
Es fehlen noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, werde ich nächste Woche dann nach und nach machen.
Auch nach der Sumpfzone will ich noch Pflanzen einpflanzen für die Feuchtwiese (u.a. Sumpf-Teufelsabbiss, Bach-Kratzdistel und noch mehr Kuckuckslichtnelken (ein paar hatte ich schon in die Sumpfzone gepflanzt). Die Pflanzen hab ich alle schon da.

Hier ein paar Bilder von heute Abend:
   

Jetzt kann der ganze aufgewirbelte Lehm/Sand etc. sich erstmal setzen, ich denke das ist auch für die Pflanzen insbesondere die Unterwasserpflanzen wichtig.


----------



## janfo (24. Apr. 2022)

Hier ein kleines Video was den Wasser output des Lufthebers zeigt.
Habe mich bewusst für die kleinste Luftpumpe entschieden, es wäre natürlich deutlich mehr möglich für den recht kleinen Teich reicht das vollkommen:






Habe auch eine Reviöffnung gesetzt, deren Deckel ich aber momentan zu habe. Die könnte ich aufschrauben um den Wasserfluss noch zu beruhigen indem ich das Rohr entlüfte. So gefällt es mir aber ganz gut. Wenn der Wasserstand steigt könnte es schon noch mehr blubbern ^^ Mal schauen.

Vielen Dank nochmal an @samorai der mich auf das Prinzip des Lufthebers aufmerksam gemacht hat!

Noch ein paar technische Daten:
Der Luftvolumenstrom liegt bei ca. 43 l/min bi 50mbar Wasserdruck (abhängig von der Höhe des Einbaus)
Geräuschpegel der Luftpumpe: 30 dB(A) (kaum zu hören, nur wenn man neben der Pumpe steht)
Das Rohr ist DN75

_View: https://youtu.be/sADuUaJwLsM_


----------



## janfo (13. Mai 2022)

So, habe das versprochene Baudokumentationsvideo fertiggestellt: 





_View: https://youtu.be/rGw0EAh1594_


Hoffe es gefällt und kann vielleicht den ein oder anderen Inspirieren 

Weitere Updates zum Teich gibt es dann in meinem Thread zur Teichentwicklung

Bin zufrieden gewesen mit dem Bauablauf. Und auch das Ergebnis gefällt mir sehr gut!
Was ich heute anders machen würde ist:

Eine größere Menge Substrat direkt aufbringen (Musste noch mehrfach nachlegen)
Die Pflanzen hatte ich schon eingesetzt, durch die Sedimentaufwirbelung haben sie unnötig "gelitten".
Luftheber von Anfang an besser befestigen (Habe noch einen Standfuß gebaut)
Den Übergang vom Wall ins Flachwasser noch flacher gestalten (werde eventuell noch etwas Sediment aufbringen)


----------

